# Scottish Girls.........................part 13



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

New home  

Lots of love and luck to you all     

Rachel x


----------



## whippet (Dec 29, 2007)

woo hoo first to post whats the prize  

whippet x


----------



## LIL41 (Sep 15, 2007)

Sorry I've been away for a couple of days, just been busy that's all.

Sarah hun I'm so sorry about your news. You're right to have a plan of action though and a holiday is the best plan. It worked for me. Usually when I get back from hols I'm so down, but I feel strangely positive this time. It's the best medicine. Diet and exercise is good too, but don't be too hard on yourself. If you need some time out then you just take it. We'll all be here for you when you need us.  

Lisag, congrats on your BFP. You must be on  just now. Good luck with waiting for your scan. I must seem like an eternity away, but it'll be here before you know it. 

Janet, wow you really have got a lot on your plate, but if you're able to cope with it for treatment then you go ahead a do what's right for you. You know where we are and we'll always be here to support you.  

Hello and welcome to Junnie and Christine. You won't find a more supportive and informative bunch than the girls here. Any questions, just ask.       

D/R going fine with me, much the same as last time. No flushes or  (yet). Just wait 'til next week though - DH is dreading it already. Having a couple of days off work next week - just to keep the chillout factor going.

Lots of 

Lil xxxxx


----------



## Tiggy (Jun 24, 2006)

Hi everyone

I'm sorry but I've not been around much recently so I'm not gonna be able to do may personals cos I've lost track of what's going on.  

Sarah - so sorry you got a BFN   

Lisag - congratulations on your BFP

Junnie and Christine - welcome to the Scottish Girls thread

I've nothing much to report.  I'm 9dp 2 day transfer and I've not really had any symptoms.  Well, I did feel a bit sick on days 6 and 7 and had a sore head on day 8 but I'm feeling fine again now.  I'm putting all that down to the drugs.  Tomorrow's my last day of the pessaries so it's crunch time after that.  My wee sis had her 7 week scan on Wednesday and she's got one healthy little bean with a heart beat.      

Take care

Txx


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

whippet said:


> woo hoo first to post whats the prize
> 
> whippet x


Hi Whippet

I'll blow you some bubbles!! Do you like to stay ending on a 7?

Rachel x


----------



## smeghead (Jul 2, 2007)

Hi girls 

Sarah - so sorry about your news sending you lots of     both of you take time out and Cyprus sounds great but like you I wouldn't be into Ayia Napa   

Lisag - congrats on your  

Junnie and Christine - welcome from us Scottish girls FF

Tiggy - my  for you lots of   

Lil41 - hope the DR is ok and not turned into a bear with a sore head yet, I was absolutely awful when I was DR

Well was at the match last nite at Pittodrie and the Dandy Dons played fantastically to ensure the currant buns didn't win the league and even better Novo got sent off.  Still waiting for my bloods to be taken and then to be told when our next TX starts.

Sending lots of    to everyone 
Love Lou x


----------



## cuddy (May 22, 2008)

Hi everyone
just a quick question, I had FET last Thursday and had tummy pains ALL last week, I am on cyclogest 400 x 2 and 6mg progynova daily, pains have gone now but my tummy is really bloated/swollen...I cant even close the button on my big 'period trousers', does anyone have any ideas,? I am testing next Friday but already feeling negative.

Lil... are you going for another FET soon?

Thanks for the warm welcome..will get up to speed soon ..I hope

Christine x


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Hi Girls

Now i have to say i went to Ayia Napa and loved it!!! Fair enough it was an 18-30 hol , would not go back though!!!  think im too old now 

Sarah, have fun on your nights!! 10 day stretch is a killer, Cyprus is really good, not too bad from what i can remember for going out, Crete looks lovely, can i come? How you getting on with the wii fit? Im starting back on mine today. 

Lou, i watched the match last night, it was really good that they won, so glad Rangers were beaten!!  How are you?

Junnie, welcome to FF, good luck for the rest of your 2ww     , could you be bloated from the cyclogest? 

Lil, how is the d/r going? Hope its not too bad for you, when do you have your scan? 

Has anyone heard from Maizie, hope she is ok 

Well thats my plumbing and oven working now, just need to gas hob connected up, which is getting done on Sun, so i managed to cook our first tea last, albeit it was only fish fingers, but so muchbetter than another take away  . Going to nip out ot M&S today they are doing a deal just now for a tenner you get a main meal, pudding and a bottle of wine for 2 people!! 

Lots of Love Lisa xxxx


----------



## Claire01 (Jan 17, 2008)

Hiya Everyone

Just wanted to let you all know that after last Friday the next night I started bleeding really heavy. So it was all over for me before I could even test which was yesterday.

I phoned NW and I have to have a review appointment. Good news is we are on the waiting list and its going to be March at the latest. However our parents have now offered to pay for tx before this. I am in 2 minds whether to wait and save the money for if our next try doesn't work or whether to go ahead in 3 months.

Sarah - I know exactely how you are feeling the now. But like you we are going to book a holiday, give us something to look forward to before our next treatment. I keep telling myself it was our first go and now I know what to expect next time. When are you going to have your next FET?   

Thank you to everyone for their support!!!  

Claire xx


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

So sorry Claire  , i hope you get some answers at your review appt , thinking of you and dh

Lots of Love Lisa xxxx


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Hiya Girls,

A quick post............

Hiya to the newbies,

Sorry Claire to read your news ,

Hi to everyone else will catch up on the Weekend,

lv
Bev


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Yay celtic won the league - well deserved!!

Smeghead - dons definitely are my 2nd fave team now hee hee   

hello everyone


----------



## whippet (Dec 29, 2007)

Rachel I dont have a thing about any number in particular catch up later

whippet x


----------



## saze1982 (Jan 30, 2007)

Claire01 - I am really really sorry and obviously know how you are feeling!    I know they have said March at the latest but that isn't the waitinglist time they have to give you worst case scenario so they can beat targets.  You will find that it is sooner than you think! Please don't go paying for a tx if you are entitled to it on the NHS it is a thing of mine because there are lots of ladies on this site that would do anything for a free go so don't pass on yours pleeeeeeease! Think of the presents they can buy you with that money when you get your buddle of joy! This was just our first go and as my DP said ( and he is often right but) we wouldn't be having to go through IVF tx if there wasn't problems! This just wasn't our turn and with all my wishing and praying hopefuly it works for the 2 of us next time.  I am here if you need anything at all   

Hello ladies xxx

sarah x


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Hey Sarah, how are you? How was your first night?

Claire, i think you should wait until your review appt before making a decsion on self funding, like Sarah has said you are entitled to it, i was told that the waiting list was a year the frist time, and we ended up starting it 2 months after being put on the list. This time we have waited 6 months,but think alot of it is due to the fact that i have had surgery. When do you have your follow up?

Love Lisa xxx


----------



## saze1982 (Jan 30, 2007)

Lisa25 last night was fine I was on with great staff so I was happy but not so sure about tonight ! Ortho is dare I say it but quiet just now AHHHHH I've said those terrible words but no doubt when I go in tonight we will filled with boarders!! I have been up since 1.30 so I'm going away back to my bed to see if I can catch up with some more sleep! 

sarah x


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Sarah, have a good sleep, i cant sleep on nights, i get up at 12 and thats me, last weekend the medical floor had empty beds, could not believe it, hope it stays quiet for me tomo . On wed i sat with an empty bed in my bay all day, it was fab!!  GLad your nights are good, i might see you in the changing rooms on Sat cos im on a late!!

Love Lisa xxx


----------



## Junnie (May 17, 2008)

Hey all just popping in to say the countdown is on for me!! 1 week monday till my baseline.. and it seems like today AF is slowwwing down if not stopping Dont wanna jinx it

My poor DH was ready to call the blood bank for a transfusion with the amount this AF was...

Sending everyone happy Thoughts Lots of bubbles and


----------



## LIL41 (Sep 15, 2007)

Claire, I'm so sorry to hear your news. Sarah and Lisa are right, you need some time before making any decisions about your next step. Have your review appt and plan your hols. It'll all feel better after that and you'll know what's right for you and DH. I kept getting told that first time is like a trial run - it's hard work and emotionally traumatic, but it'll make you stronger for the next time. Sending you lots of      

Hey Christine, it's probably the Cyclogest giving you the symptoms (it's just awful stuff). You're doing great so far. I'm not having FET this time - we're starting from scratch again and heading down the IVF road. This will probably be our last attempt - can't really afford another go after this one and I'll be 42 later this year, so we have to call it quits some time. Feeling quite positive at the moment, just hope it lasts.        

Tiggy, good to hear from you. The  is a nightmare. Looks like you've passed half way stage. Stay strong and positive. Glad to here your sis's scan went well.       

I didn't realise so many of you were anti-Rangers - you're almost spitting venom at times. I don't support anyone really but usually like to see the underdog get through. Footie's hardly ever on in our house thank goodness. 

Lots of 

Lil xxx


----------



## janetw (Jan 16, 2008)

Hi Ladies,

Just a quick one, sorry Claire   xx

Be back soon  

Janet
xx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Hi Ladies

need to bend you ear - there are voluntary and compulsory redundancies coming up at work in the next few weeks.
I've woked at my place for 7 and a half years so will get a good amount of redundancy plus if you volunteer they give you an extra payment on top.
I dont think I'll be made redundant but this may be my chance to apply for it and get a different job.

I've already enquired about a different job which sounds great - might be a drop in wages but it wont matter if I get a payout! Plus I could take the whole time off for my 3rd ivf!

The thing is - if 3rd ivf does work I would have to start a new job preggers - not ideal But I thought if I dont tell them til say I'm 8 weeks or so then I can just say I only found out    what do you think? should I wait it out at old job, hope I dont get made redundant and get good maternity pay if I get pregnant?? should I take the money and run if they let me take voluntary, get another job and pay off debts and have a few months off for tx??

Arggh - I feel this has come at this time for a reason and I should go for it! But I dont HATE my job just a bit bored with it, but it is quite well paid - but I'm never likely to be able to get my hands on a sum of that amount again - hmmmm I guess I just need some advice girls!


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

not been on for a few dys so had a lot of catching up to do  I've been busy , out & about lots!!
Got new shoes & bag to go with my dress so thats off my list now!  Busy week ahead as well, its my mum's 60th on Wed so we've got relations from spain staying so it'll be all go next wk! I've also booked a weekend to london next weekend for mum & me....flights, hotel & show.....still managing to keep it a secret!
Off out tonight to a charity race night so mucho cheesiness & cheap booze!! 

Still no real side effects with D/R....and worse luck still no AF....where the hell's it gone Baseline scan on 2nd June so better bloomin' hurry up  

Big Congrats to the mighty 'Tic....still recovering after Thurs nite!!  Well done the bhoys!

right now for some personals.........

lisag - I'm absolutely delighted for you getting your BFP!!! Congrats!!!   Enjoy the next 9mths hunni and keep us posted on how you're getting on 

sarsh - I'm so sorry that this time it wasnt to be  I'm sure that you will achieve your dream one day but this jst wasnt the right time for whatever reason  Have lots of cuddles with DH and spend lots of quality time together. Thinking of you  

Claire -   thinking of you too, so unfair when TX doesnt work. Spend lost of time with DH & take as long as you both need to get over this. Dont rush into any decisions just yet 

kizzy - what a difficult decision sweetie.......If I were you I's definitely go for the new job & take the redundancy. Nothing worse than being in a job you hate, I was in this situation for 3mths a year or so ago & I was totally miserable. You work to live so you should be happy there. If your TX works which I so hope it does & your in new job, then tell them its a total surprise & you werent planning it  Bit sneaky but who cares....everyone is out for no.1 Good luck with the decision, let us know what you decide. What about the celtic eh??  SPL champs!!!! I'm off to the Phil O'D tribute match tomorrow should be an even better game now!

Tracy - how are you doll? What you been up to? You all set for the return of King Henke tomorrow?  I'm right up for it now after Thurs nite, should be gr8!!! We jst renewed our season tkts (ouch at the cost!). Hail Hail!!! 

Lil - hows the D/R going? Hope your still doing good & havent gone       yet!!!!!  Any sign of your AF yet? Still nowt with me....not really too many flushes & def no sign of AF  here's hoping they both arrive soon eh.

Junnie - hi hunni  You've got the same baseline scan date as me, I'm the 2nd jun too. You're at dundee eh? I'm at GRI. At least you're AF has shown although it sounded horrific....maybe you got mine too  as mine is AWOL!!! I hope it eases off soon for you. Good if we can be cycle buddies 

Tiggy - Fab news about your sis!!  Hope you get good news soon too.....only 1 wk til test date!  wishing you lost of luck  

Lou - it must've been fab at pittodrie  I certainly had a gr8 night celebrating the 'tics win  You got a date yet for your bloods etc? 

Cuddy - hello & welcome  good luck with the rest of the  Your symptoms & bloating will be die to the drugs so dont worry its not a bad sign. Try & think    

Lisa - good that you're back cooking in the kitchen again! Sounds like it'll be fab when its all done & you're almost there now. Can you post some pics of it? Hope you enjoy your meal from M&S 

Bev - hope you & the bump are having a nice relaxing weekend 

Whippet - Wishing you lots of luck for your scan on Tues  I'm sure all will be well & I'll say a wee   for you. Its so exciting getting to see Jnr!!!! I'm doing good with the D/R....jst wish AF would hurry up!

Red - how are you doing luv? 

Suzy - what you been up to? 

janet - hey you.....I'm sooooo pleased the bowel surgeon was better than last one. He sounds a gem...I'm glad he's doing all he can to help. If he manages to ease your symptoms & delay surgery so you can have your TX in oct then thats fab!  Wish I could fast forward to Oct for you...hang in there 

Aiky - whats been happening with you hunni? 

Weenster - time is flying by with your pregnancy! Cant believe you'll be over 12wks at your next scan! wow where does the time go??! Good luck for the scan on the 11th...hope you get a good clear image of the little 'un  

Katrinar - you're scan must'ev been gr8! Your betty boop comment made me   I'm glad all is well with the baby. Try & not worry about your cardio appt, I'm sure it'll go fine, you got a date for it yet? 

well i think thats everyone ....there cant be anymore is there?  apologies if I've missed you

have a good weekend everyone
Mrs R xx


----------



## saze1982 (Jan 30, 2007)

Kizzymouse - When I took my redundancy from the bank I had to sum up! How much was my redundancy package was going to be? How quickly will I get another job? And will I ever have the chance to pay my debt off like this any other way?! I took it paid my all my debt off and I job hunted as soon as I knew I was gong to take my redundacy and I got one to walk into I did have to take a small wage drop but I was working less hours and with less hassle!! But it is the best thing I ever did cause I wouldn't be in the financial possition I am in now! Most companies want you to have been there a year before entitling you to maternity pay but would your package be enough to keep some money aside as you would obviously still be entitled to Statutory Maternity Pay which is £112 a week.  I am away to apply to do my dental nurse training it would be starting on the 1st of September but as I would be still working for NHS I'd still be entitled to maternity pay and I know I'd be taking a risk but I want to do something that is going to make me happier and isn't getting made with the if's and buts about  treatment I've done that for the past 2 years and I need to stop! 

sarah x


----------



## smeghead (Jul 2, 2007)

Kizzymouse - I would take the redundancy cause like you say I'm sure these things happen for a reason and as sarah said you would still be entitled to SMP though it ain't very much.

Sarah - Go for it girl, 1st September not very far away, would you stay in Dundee to do that?

Away for a walk with the pooch as its nice weather, that means be home in time for the match this afternoon come on Queen o the South.

Love Lou x


----------



## saze1982 (Jan 30, 2007)

Lou - Yeh at the dental hospital in Dundee I can only apply and see what happens ! Need to start focusing on having a life again I think my life stopped when I started tx in December! 

sarah x


----------



## smeghead (Jul 2, 2007)

Sarah - yeh I know what you mean about life stopping when ur TX and needing to focus on having a life again, everything does seems to revolve around TX when ur in the middle of it.  Is there any more news about the meet up?

Love Lou x


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

I think I will put in for it then - doesnt mean I will get it though!!
If they think your job isnt replaceable then they wont let you go, but I can put it for it and see - wont be bothered about a drop in wages or not so much maternity pay if I get redundancy money cos I wont have any debts to pay yee hah!

Anyways I wont get my hopes up yet - but I really think I'd like the new job and it IS time for a change. I've to send my cv to the other company next week and they'll let me know what they've got - I would deffo start after the ivf - no work to worry about would help I think  

I'll let you know what happens - thanks for advice


----------



## janetw (Jan 16, 2008)

Kizzy, I took vol redundancy 2 years ago, it came at such a good time as I was taking loads of time off as just before needing the surgery and also the package they gave me was too good to turn down, I had been with a bank for 12 years.  We have managed to build extension with it in case we are lucky to have a wee baba without huge costs of moving to bigger house as house prices just now are  , best of luck xx

Mrs R, charity race night, I agree cheesy but a great laugh.  My you are a busy bee this weather, have fun.  Happy birthday to mum for Wednesday.  Thanks for the nice words you posted xx

Lil, glad D/R not too bad at mo, hope it doesn't get too bad, poor DH    I know it will be hard but I feel in my heart I have made best decision and will put up with it till after tx and hopefully wee bub at end of it xx

Tiggy,   on your 2ww, lets hope its a double xx

Lou, I   your next tx comes soon xx

Bev,   xx

Cuddy,   for your 2ww xx

Sarah,  we went to Protaras 3 years ago, lovely but I found quiet expensive when there though, although about same prices as here for food and drink, the days of a cheap holiday destination are few and far between.  Whatever you choose, I think its what the doc ordered xx

Lisa, glad you are seeing the light at the end of the tunnel xx

 to anyone I missed

Janet xx


----------



## LIL41 (Sep 15, 2007)

Mornin all. Couldn't sleep - bloody typical with it being the weekend and that. Had a really odd 'sleep' last night. Don't know if it's the D/R or the couple of drinks I had last night (yes it was only a couple) or the big bar of choc. Anyhow just got up and thought I'd catch up.

Mrs R - you and I need a wee AF dance. My  is due Tue/Wed, so fingers crossed. Anyway, here goes...................... 
                   

Kizzy, wow that's a big decision - think I'd be tempted to take the money and run too. If you're not happy with your job and get a chance to try something new, then they may now's the time to move on. If it doesn't work out I'm sure you'll get something else. 

Sarah, you get in there and apply. Its a fresh challenge and a new door to open. Go for it girl.    

Lots of 

Lil xxx


----------



## smeghead (Jul 2, 2007)

Mornin Lil - Here is a wee   dance for you and Mrs R                  

Love Lou x


----------



## weenster (Jan 13, 2008)

Hi Lil and Mrs R,

Here's another wee dance for you - here's hoping it does the trick!

                      

Weenster x


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

hi girls,  keep those   dances coming  think it may just be working.....tmi but I've got a wee bitty brown discolouration this morn so keep 'em dancing    

had a fab weekend, charity race night was a great laugh but not the hangover yest morning!  Felt like someone was  my head all day!!!  Was at the Phil O'Donnell tribute match in the afternoon so I think the fresh air & sunshine helped clear my head.

I'm having some really bizarre dreams at the moment......possibly due to the prostap or maybe I've jst gone nuts  

hope all the SG's are having a good day today

luv Mrs R xx


----------



## saze1982 (Jan 30, 2007)

Mrs R and Lil Here ya go!!                    I hope it works!

Well that is me been drug free for 3 days waiting on AF to come the hospital said prepare for a bad one!! I phoned Ninewells on Saturday morning and spoke to Alison and she said to phone when I get my 2nd bleed to start another FET but I was thinking of phoning them back tomorrow and see if it will be ok to maybe have a break until September or October.  I am also going through that limbo stage of thinking well if I was to start it in July then I could have the results of that FET by the time I was due to start dental nurse training if I got the job but it would stop us going on a much needed holiday if I was to start in July SEE WHAT I MEAN about my life stopping during tx !! WHat do I do ladies?? The training would start on 1st September! 

Kizzymouse - any more thought on what you want to do?

Lisa25 The Ortho floor is quiet but we started to get boarders last night from ward 2 and they were really heavy inappropriate patients they were sending down! 

sarah x


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Hey Sarah, 

We were really busy at the weekend, its like hdu just now, have to say they wanted us to board to you and we said they are unsuitable, dont know if we ended up doing it. 

I see your dilemma, its really up to you, i know from when i had my neg, i wanted a break, so glad that we did, im now ready to go more than ever, so i had about a 5 month break from it, but thats only me .

What you got planned for your days off? I have done the weekly shop today, picked tiles and cleaned the house, just got back from taking the dog out too, thinkif it like this tomo, its a day out sunbathing!! 

Dental nursing wold be great, another girl i know is starting in Sep too, but in Edinburgh.

I was thinking for the meet up, how aout around the week o fthe 23rd June? Think thats the Monday, so that would be 27th June for the meet? What does everyone think?

Love Lisa xxxxx


----------



## whippet (Dec 29, 2007)

Thanks ladies for all the well wishes. Have to confess I called the clinic this morning and got them to change my appointment to today cause could wait no longer. Anyway have 1 very healthy heartbeat she didnt know if beside junior was an egg sac or something else without a heartbeat as yet so she said definately 1 but she wouldnt bet her salary on it staying that way, who knows. Delighted with 1 will find out more at 13 week scan. Oh also she, another nurse and the embryologist all said how big junior is measured 1.9cm x 3.9cm not mm. Hope everyone else has had such a fab day as me.

whippet x


----------



## smeghead (Jul 2, 2007)

Lisa25 - Can't do the weekend of 27 - 29th june as thats my Dad's birthday and we always have a birthday weekend thing.  Could make the weekend before 20 - 22 June.

Whippet - great news about the healthy heartbeat, would size should junior be at this stage?

What another glorious day, been out in the garden for most of it.  Still waiting for next AF then can get bloods done and onto next TX, but would really like to loose a bit of weight before start TX, anyone got any advice about easy weight loss.  Hope everyone is good.

Love Lou x


----------



## Junnie (May 17, 2008)

........... Could i join in for this meet up?


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

My   has started but not in its usual niagra falls kinda way.....jst hope its enough to get that lining thinned for next Mon!!! 
Cant wait to get started again but scared at the same time!! 


sarah - having a break between TX is an entirely personal thing....think everyone feels different. I know when I got my BFN in March I just wanted to get started asap as I felt I was kinda focusing on something new again & also because it was all very fresh in my mind & I knew exactly what would be in store this time around. Each couple prob take varying amounts of time between TX depending on personal circumstances....
how long is your dental training? If you have TX in july & it worked could you not postpone your dental training for a year or two and try to find another position once your little one was older? Alternatively if TX was to be sept/oct time & it worked would it still not interfere with your training anyway? God its confusing isnt it  Is July the only time you can go on hols? If it were me, having a baby is my no.1 priority so I'd be starting as soon as poss. but then my DH always says I'm very impulsive so I'm possibly the wrong person to be dishing out timing advice   I'm sure you'll decide on the right thing!!    

lisa - how you doing luv? Hope you're not working too hard!! I'm not sure about a meet up for me end Jun/early july time at all. If all goes well timing wise I could be at the end of my 2ww by then. Insanity will have kicked well & truly in by then. Start of July is my DH's b'day so if we get a BFN (so hope we dont) then we'll be shooting off for a well deserved holiday, if its a miracle & its a BFP we're still gonna go a wee UK break somewhere....jst get in the car & go!! Not sure when would be best for me but if Jun/july suits most then go for it!

whippet -   fabbie news!!!!!!!! Roll on the 13wk scan!


Lil - any sign of  ??

hope everyone else is doing good

Mrs R xx


----------



## Aikybeats (Aug 14, 2007)

Hi girls

Hope everyone is fine.  Just nipped on at work so will come back soon with personals.

Update from me.  AF showed herself on Sunday - 7 1/2 weeks after miss.

Phoned Ninewells and have a review appointment with them on Wed 4th June to start again.

Not been feeling very good for a few weeks.  Had a really bad wheeze, got an inhaler for it but didnt do any difference.  Went back to Drs and was put on steroids - they made me feel better but have now got tonsolitis.

just hoping I am getting everything now and my treatment will be a breeze.

Speak soon.  Love aikybeats xxxx


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi Ladies,

Sorry have been a wee bit AWOL, dont have an excuse but have been reading.

Brilliant news Whippet, hope all goes well.

Sarah, I think a bit of a break will do you the world of good, so Im for that idea,

Kizzy, take the redundancy, you just never know whats around the corner.

Lisa, I can do the end of June as am only back from my holiday on the 23rd.  But go with the majority, as its so hard to get a date that will suit everyone.

Will be back later to do more personals, 
lv
Bev

Hiya Aikey


----------



## Tiggy (Jun 24, 2006)

Hi everyone

Aikybeats - glad AF showed up, good luck for your appointment at Dundee.     

Mrs R - good luck for your down regging scan on Monday     

Lou - I've not got any advice for losing weight quickly.  I'm putting on weight so I'm not the best person to advise anyone!!  

Whippet - glad to hear your scan went well   

Sarah - I personally would be rushing into the next tx.  But then I'm 13 years older than you and there's a real sense of urgency with me.  You're still young!  If you feel you don't want to start tx straight away then you should have a break.  A few months in the whole scheme of things isn't going to make much difference at your age.  

Hi to everyone else

I've been on knicker watch for the past few days.  I test on 31 May which will be 17 days after transfer, so I'm 13 days after a 2 day transfer just now.  Had a really dodgy afternoon on Sunday where I was sure the witch was just about to show up, but she didn't thankfully.  This is gonna be the longest week of my life.  I'm taking it one day at a time.  Although I'm kinda breaking each day down into morning, afternoon and evening, so at the moment I just want to make it till this evening, then I'll just want to make it till bed time.  DH is away at the moment and wants to be told if AF shows up, but I will feel awful having to tell him bad news whilst he's away.  He's not back until Friday evening so I won't be testing early because we want to test together.  

Take care

Txx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

hope you get some great news on Saturday tiggy


----------



## Tracyxx (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi Girls, sorry i haven't been around but my laptop is still away being repaired and my pc is as good as a wet newspaper, and only works when it feels like it which is for about 5mins a day if i'm lucky!!

Kizzy i would take the money and run, i have always been a believer in the saying "Everything happens for a reason" but this weekend has reconfirmed that for me.........

Firstly as you all know my May cycle was cancelled because of a strange spotting that started the day before my e/t well i hadn't thought about it again until Saturday when a/f showed up out of the blue really early, it didn't click with me until i went to mark it on my calendar that if my FET had went ahead last cycle then it would have definitely failed as my a/f showed up only a week after my e/t was planned, so it could never have worked so the strange spotting that cancelled my cycle turned out to be a blessing!!.... 

Secondly when i called them last month about the spotting they said the bad news was that my June cycle would probably be cancelled too as my cycle is always 27/28 days which meant my e/t would either land on a Saturday or sunday when the centre is closed which meant i would have to wait until July, but now with a/f showing up really early i called today to tell them and they said that my FET can go ahead again as my e/t will probably be around next Thursday or Friday........... 

So i am now 100% totally convinced that things don't happen by accident, i think everything happens for a reason, and things that are meant for you won't go past you!!....... . Kizzy you where only on here last week saying you where giving up after your next cycle as you can't afford to fund a private cycle and now out of nowhere up comes a redundancy package making it possible for you to cycle again, was that just coincidence? or is someone telling you not to give up?

When we where told we would need to go privately we new it wasn't possible for us raise that kind of money then out of the blue my d/h's company closed and he was given a redundancy package which allowed us to have our IVF cycle, so don't let each little knock get us down i think they are just meant to make us stronger and to make us fight harder and maybe even appreciate things more when we get them, so stay positive, we will all get what we deserve in the end .

Tracyxx


----------



## saze1982 (Jan 30, 2007)

Tracy - I'm strong believer in that too!! Good luck for Thursday or friday    

Tiggy - I really hope you get good news!! xxx


My AF has turned up and OMG it is soooooo painful and heavy not like a normal period at all! 

sarah x


----------



## Maizie (Oct 25, 2007)

Hi everyone,

Sorry not been in touch for a while I am I'm a wee bit superstitious so I though I would give you a wee update.
      
Well Hubby has been home and away again today.  

But just to let you all know I got  BFP and went for my first scan last Friday and I am having twins   ,  we both couldn't quite believe it.  Although I have been really grumpy and really tired.

I feel quite nauseous but have not been sick, so I suppose that is a good thing.

So both my twinkies are healthy and have good heart beats  , so going for another scan next week, ( I asked if I could go back again) as I want to see them again, so taking my mum this time as hubby is away,  and then just have to wait on my booking appointment.

Take care everyone

Maizie xxx


----------



## Tiggy (Jun 24, 2006)

Maizie - congratulations    My sis and I had been wondering how you'd got on, especially as you'd had EC and ET on the same days as my sister.  She's pregnant with a singleton.  She'll be delighted to hear you're pregnant too.  I'm seeing her tonight so I'll tell her about your twinnies.  Well done!  

Sarah - sorry to hear your AF is painful  

Tracy - what great news.  Good luck for your treatment     

 to everyone else 

My 2WW is starting to get to me.  Most clinics would have let me test by now.  I keep getting excited that AF's not shown up yet, and then I need the loo and get all nervous.  Hurry up Saturday!

Take care

T xx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

congrats on the twinnes Maizie!!  

tiggy - its good news af hasnt showed up yet


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Huge congrats Maizie!!!

Hope you have a fab 9 months!!!

Love Lisa xxxxxx

Oh did anyone get a newsletter throgh the door today forn ACU at Ninewells? Are any of you going to the party thing they are having?


----------



## Junnie (May 17, 2008)

Hey.. .

Well i was thinking about going to the Ninewells thing if i could find some FFs that are going 

It will hopefully be around hte time of my EC.. sooo it would be good


----------



## janetw (Jan 16, 2008)

Hi Ladies,

Congratulations Maizie on your fab news, twinnies that is just brilliant xx

Tiggy   on your 2ww, hang in there xx

Janet 

xx


----------



## smeghead (Jul 2, 2007)

Hi there girlies

      congratulations Maizie you both must be on   have a great 9 months

Tiggy -  for your  

Yeh I got the newsletter through from ACU and fancied going to the party, but like Junnie said what about making it a scottish FF nite oot!!

Dreich, horrid day the day.

Love Lou x


----------



## emmypops (Feb 17, 2008)

Congrats onyour twinnies Maizie - that is wonderful news!!      

Best wishes for a problem free 8 months!

Emmy xx


----------



## suzy2204 (Sep 20, 2006)

Hi Girls,

Maizie, congratulations on ur fab news  .  

Good luck to all on the 2ww       

Hi to everyone else, will come on later in week with personals.

Suzy xx


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Hi Lou and Junnie, i was thinking about that too. Would you take partners too?

What does everyone else think?

Its a race night in June, partners are welcome.

Love Lisa xxxxx


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Hiya Girls,

I have not had my newsletter    

Maizie DOUBLE CONTRATULATIONS, well done, now you have to take good care of yourself and the little ones 

Tiggy like the other girls have said hang in there, no AF is always a good sign,

Seems like the BFP's are coming ladies................................

Hiya Lil, Kizzy, Sarah, Lisa,Janet, Red,Tracy, and everyone else Ive missed, not on purpose 

lv
Bev


----------



## smeghead (Jul 2, 2007)

Lisa25 - I don't think my DH has that night off so I would have to probably go on my own. What are you guys thinking of doing?

Hey girls have you all heard the latest rumours about the 5 year plan for the ACU, it is to be relocated in Perth.

Lets hope there are many more   to come.

Luv Lou x


----------



## Tiggy (Jun 24, 2006)

Hi everyone

Just a quick one from me today.  I'm still hanging on in there.  No sign of the   .  Hoping it'll stay that way!  Testing tomorrow morning.  Not sure if I wanna test.  I don't think I could handle a bfn when I've made it this far without AF.  The last couple of days I've been feeling lightheaded and dizzy.  I'm hoping this is a good sign.  But as we all know, the drugs do funny things to our bodies.

Take care

Txx


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi Girls,

Tiggy no sign of AF at this stage is looking good    

Lv
Bev


----------



## Tracyxx (Jul 27, 2007)

Tiggy i will be  praying  you get that  in the morning, GOOD LUCK !!

[fly]                           [/fly]

Tracyxx


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Hi Girls,

Hey Lou, i dont know what we are doing yet, if we are going, i have yet to ask dh about it, just really busy just now, will ask him though an get back to you!! Not heard any rumours of the unti moving to Perth, i cant see them doing that though, because NW  is much bigger an has the research facilities, also they are currently building a new unit there, might be wrong though!! 

Hey Tiggy, good luck for tomo, good on you for not testing early!!   

Lots of Love Lisa xxxxxxxxx


----------



## LIL41 (Sep 15, 2007)

and sorry for being AWOL this week. Been away for a few days R 'n R and things have just been hectic since we got back.

First of all huge  to you Maizie on your double . I'm so delighted for you. Have to say we were all a bit worried when we'd heard nothing from you, but your news was worth the wait. How you feeling now?  

Tiggy, got everything crossed for you today hun.       

Well  turned up this week and baseline scan is booked for Monday morning and the drugs are orderded. Butterflies have now take up residence in my tum, but I'm excited to be going again. Feeling much more positive this time round and just trying to keep any bad thoughts out of my mind. So, Mrs R and Junni it looks like we're all starting at roughly the same time. 

Lots of 

Lil xxx


----------



## Tiggy (Jun 24, 2006)

BFN for me.  Tested at 5:00 this morning with a clearblue digital test which came up saying 'Not Pregnant'.  Can't get much more definite than that.  Still no sign of AF.  Phoned Dundee, they were surprised I got a  negative and my AF still hasn't shown up.  If AF doesn't happen next week I've to test again and phone them.  I suppose they'll give me some drugs to start things off or something.  

DH had a single tear sliding down his cheek after we got the BFN.  I find it even more upsetting knowing how upset he is.  DH had to go out so my Mum came round for a while.  MIL also popped round.  Now got the house to myself and I'm gonna go back to bed for a sleep as tired and headachey.  

Txx


----------



## Junnie (May 17, 2008)

Tiggy     Im very sorry for your BFN.

LIL Im SOOO excited for my baseline..

Where you having treatment?


----------



## whippet (Dec 29, 2007)

Tiggy some of the girls on other threads say the digital not so acurate early or day due and better to try normal one hoping thats all it is for you to honey  

whippet x


----------



## lisag1995 (May 10, 2008)

Hi Tiggy what whippet is saying is true ur HCG has to be over 50 to be pg! go and get a cheepy one that doesnt show up unless you have a high count!!
It could still be good news and that there taking a little while to snuggling in! Good luck everyone hope ur all doing ok!!  
hope the baseline goes well LIL
Whipet how are you? u doing ok?? x.x.x

Lisa.x


----------



## smeghead (Jul 2, 2007)

Tiggy - What whippet said is right, some of the other threads say that the digital one is not very accurate try a cheapy one, my  that you still get a  .

Lil - hope the baseline scan goes well on Monday

Weather is marvellous, been out with the pooch for a long walk.  DH and I are going out for our tea the night and I may partake of a few wines also.

Hope everyone doing ok

Luv Lou x


----------



## Tiggy (Jun 24, 2006)

Thanks for your replies girls.  I hadn't realised the CB Digital was a bit unreliable.  However, I don't think I stand much chance of a positive cos Dundee give a really late testing day (17 days after ET and 19 days after EC).  If I had a viable pregnancy my HCG numbers should be over 50 by now.  

I'm still feeling a bit wobbly but I'm feeling better than I did this morning.  DH and I went for a long walk and had a lovely chat which has made me feel a bit better.  

Take care 

Txx


----------



## saze1982 (Jan 30, 2007)

Tiggy I am genuinely really upset for you !! I was praying for a BFP for you     I still think you should test with a first response it's not so painful either the horrible digital ones are EVIL!!! I think they should be banned from use while going through fertility tx! I am here if you want to talk xx

I'm having a bit of a bad week emotionally and hating my work just now caught a couple of my so called "friends" at work talking about me it really upset me! I have applied for the job at Dundee Dental hospital as a Trainee Dental Nurse so fingers crossed! 

I hope everyone is fine and enjoying this gorgeus weather 

sarah x


----------



## Tiggy (Jun 24, 2006)

Well, I tested again this morning.  This time I used the test Dundee gave me rather than the digital test and it was still BFN.  There wasn't a hint of a line.  There's also still no hint of AF.  Trust my body to be so awkward!!

Sarah - I'm so sorry to hear you caught your friends talking about you, no wonder you're upset.   Good luck with getting onto the Trainee Dental Nurse course, when do you hear whether you've got in?

I'm back at work tomorrow.  I've been off since EC and I'm really not looking forward to going back.  I like being a lady of leisure!  I have got a bit of a cheek, right enough, cos I'm only back for a week and then I'm off on holiday.  I'm so glad I hadn't told anyone at work why I was off (I told my boss that I was getting a gynochological procedure done and that I've had complications).  My boss was told not to tell anyone else why I was off.  I work with a bunch of nosey buggers who I don't really like so I've no intention of telling them anything.  I've been thinking over the past few weeks about what I'll say when I'm asked what was wrong with me.  I've come up with "none of your bloody business".  It's brilliant in it's simplicity    I fall into the 'cheeky cow' category in real life so I'll probably get away with that answer if I get the tone right!!  

I'm gonna enjoy my last day of freedom and I'm not gonna think about IVF (denial is a great healer!).  The sun is shining, I'm gonna tackle the weeds in my garden that I've not touched since before I started tx, and then this afternoon DH and I are going for a walk and a wee refreshment.  

Take care and thanks everyone for your support over the last wee while.

T xx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

sorry to hear about your bfn Tiggy - are you on pessaries? first ivf my af was delayed cos of them but 2nd ivf I didnt even get to test day b4 the witch showed up

Its so unfair but we get thru it  

Are you doing another round soon or having a wee break?  

Hello everyone else.


----------



## whippet (Dec 29, 2007)

Tiggy so sorry honey hang in there your time will come     

whippet x


----------



## Tiggy (Jun 24, 2006)

Thanks girls!

No, I'm not on pessaries.  I only had 12 days of them so I've been drug free for 8 days.  I dunno what my body is playing at.  I'm starting to wonder if something had tried to happen but maybe never quite made it.  Somehow that makes me feel better than just having a straight forward bfn!!

Txx


----------



## LIL41 (Sep 15, 2007)

Tiggy, I'm so sorry about your results. It's difficult going back to work after being off so long, but you're right it's nobody else's business why you were off and I think it's harder when you do explain the reasons. I understand what you mean about something happening but not quite making it. The nurses at the Unit, although they can't confirm anything, thought my last FET may have started off OK but failed before testing. I had such a lot of heavy bleeding, even though my FET was unmedicated. Take some time out with your DH and recharge your batteries, then you can decide what you want to do next. Big  to you both.

Sarah, what a couple of nasty pieces of work you work with. It's difficult enough emotionally going through tx without 'friends' talking about you behind your back. I think the dental nurse training is exactly the fresh new challenge you need. You go for it girl and  the rest of them.

Hey Junni, you all ready for tomorrow? I'm having my treatment at Glasgow Nuffield. Had a bit of a shock yesterday when I received a large 'Private & Confidential' envelope from GCRM in Glasgow. My Consultant, Dr Yates, is moving his private practice there and is writing to his patients to inform them (although I'd already heard a rumour). He's inviting his patients who may be considering further treatment to transfer with him to GCRM. To say I was in a panic is an understatement, having already paid for and started my treatment. I phoned the Nuffield, but the staff reassured me that Dr Yates wasn't moving until August and he'd be completing all treatment he started at the Nuffield before the move. After that if I want more treatment I can transfer or stay with another Consultant at the Nuffield - but I'm not going to need any further treatment 'cos this time it's gonna work, right!

Lots of 

Lil xxx


----------



## Tracyxx (Jul 27, 2007)

Good Morning Girls,

Tiggy i am so sorry hunny that things didn't turn out as we all hoped they would  , i know what you mean about wishing a/f would just show up as until she does you always have niggly doubts in the back of your mind that maybe the tests are wrong, at least when she shows it puts a closure on things and lets you move on.

Sarah what nasty friends they are if you can even call them that, there is nothing worse that overhearing people talking about you especially if they are nice to your face afterwards!! I will be keeping my fingers crossed that you get the new job as maybe that just what you need, a fresh start .

Kizzy babes how have you been?, have you made a decision about your job yet?

Lisa i cannot wait for your scan as you tested so so early i am convinced it is twins!!.... 

Well my cycle starts again tommorrow with my 1st bloods, this is my 3rd time doing all the FET bloods but for some reason i feel really nervous and excited this time, i am praying this is the one... 

Bev not long to your holiday now i bet you can't wait, do you by any chance have any extra room in your case? .  We didn't want to book a holiday yet with my FET coming up but we have decded that if it fails then we will go in and try to get a last minute deal to somewhere nice just get away and forget about it for a while.

Tracyxx


----------



## Tiggy (Jun 24, 2006)

So, it's definitely all over for me.  The witch showed up a couple of hours ago.  I think I'm gonna be in for a sore one.  

Txx


----------



## suzy2204 (Sep 20, 2006)

Hi Girls,

Tiggy, I am so sorry hun, u look after urself  

Sarah, did u say anything to the girls who were talking about u?  I dont know if Id have been able to stop myself!!! I hope u get this trainee dental nurse job as a fresh start sounds like its on the cards.  

Hi to everyone else

luv suzy xxx


----------



## Tiggy (Jun 24, 2006)

Hi everyone

I'm back at work and it sucks.  Everyone keeps telling me how awful and ill I look.  In a way that's great cos they obviously think I've been off with some awful lurgy.  But it's not so good for my ego as obviously there's been nothing wrong with me physically!!  

I've got a plan.  Whilst I'm waiting for my next treatment I'm gonna lose a stone in weight cos I no longer fit into my normal clothes.  I'm sick of feeling flabby and untoned, although I'm not going back to my fitness classes straight away as I'm having the period from hell just now!

Good luck to everyone who's starting tx.      

Take care

Txx


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi Girls,

Hey Tiggy so sorry to read your news, but the plan sounds brilliant, I always beleived that when you got a BFN then a plan is a must, keeps your focused and keeps you busy. Well done you.  Maybe being back at work will also help you, keep your mind of things too.

Hiya everone, keeping my eye on your all,

Lv
Bev


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Tracey good luck with your FET honey
I havent heard about another job I enquired about - not putting in for redundancy unless I've got another job and looks like I'm safe so it looks like I'm staying here - dont mind cos I dont hate my job  

Hello everyone else


----------



## Tracyxx (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi Girls,

Just a quick update from me, i just called the hospital for my results and they said as expected i have to go up again on wednesday for my 2nd set of FET bloods, then if they detect the surge on wednesday my e/t can go ahead at the end of the week, so fingers crossed!!   

Junnie how did your scan go?, i hope it went well.....   

Tracyxx


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

fingers crossed Tracey!!      

Tiggy, so sorry to read yor news   , thinking of you and dh, its good to have a plan, i found it helped

Sarah, what where those girls saying about you?   I would have said something to them!!

Bev, how are you? Not long until your hols!!!

Kizzy, good luck for your job, hope you get it!!

Well the weing was fab on Sat, ha far too much sambuca to drink and was up dancing the whole night, my legs are killing me now . 

Did i tell all of you that i applie to go on Come Dine with Me, well i id and i ha a phone interview today, which i think went ok, he said that they will phone me back in a couple of weeks and let me know if im going on the show!! So scared!!!

Love Lisa xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Tracyxx (Jul 27, 2007)

lisa25 said:


> Well the weing was fab on Sat, ha far too much sambuca to drink and was up dancing the whole night, my legs are killing me now .
> 
> Love Lisa xxxxxxxxxxx


The weing Lisa ??, i think you definitely drank too much sambuca ........... , i'm glad you had a good time .

Tracyxx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Oooooh I love come dine with me!!

I always think I could do better - if I hgad a bigger posher house of course! But food wise I'd like to turn them all veggies!!


----------



## Junnie (May 17, 2008)

Just a wee update im on the train heading back for Berwick and im NOW on phase 2!!!

I am starting my injections on saturday with a review appt on the Friday the 13th (unlucky for some!) 

and then i will be hopefully on the next step

I am on Gonal - F

Wed I am flying home to surprise my mom!


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Sorry Tracey!!    The drink has not left me yet!!!  

Kizzy, my house is tiny, you should go for it hun, we coul go to each others house!!! 

Love Lisa xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

hey everyone, not been about much the last week cos things have been hectic with family home from spain, mum's 60th & then my weekend in London, I've more time just now so thought I'd do a proper post!

I'd a fab time down in London....crammed so much into the weekend, hotel & show were fab! back home for a rest now....feet aching after all that walking about!

wee update from me......Well I'd my baseline scan & bloods today at GRI....  everything is looking good & I'm starting my stimms on Thursday!!!!! I'll be having 300iu of Gonal-F this time so I hope the higher dose gives us lots more follies & eggs. Cant wait to get jabbing (am I    )

Aiky - good luck for your review appt on wed. Hope you can get going again soon  I hope your   treated you well! 

Tracy - exciting times for you hunni....glad you're starting again, good luck for 2nd lot of bloods   on wed....I hope all goes to plan for an ET at end of the week.

Sarah - how you feeling now with that evil    As if a nasty   isnt bad enough without alleged friends gossiping!!! *****es, hope you said something hunni  Good luck with the job as a dental nurse 

Maizie - woo hoo      I'm so pleased for you!  When we hadnt heard from you I was thinking the worst but I'm delighted to read your happy news! Twins as well, its great! My aunt had twin boys jst before Xmas, double trouble eh  No I'm sure your's will be little angels. What day this week you getting your scan? You're mum will be chuffed going along with you. How long is your DH away for? lots of luv n   to you & those 2 beanies 

Lil- Cycle Buddies  How did you get on 2day? Whats the plan of action for you? I'm stimming as of Thurs, 9 daily jabs with a scan & bloods booked in for Fri 13th (lucky me eh ) Hope you got on good 

Tiggy - I'm so sorry hunni  Its so sad & frustrating when we get this awful news, I'm thinking of you lots, try & stay strong.  You're fitness plan sounds like a fab idea....I should prob be doing that too. Luv n   to you sweetie

Lisag - how you doing? How you keeping? 

Junnie - hey cycle bud  glad you got on good today as well! I'm stimming from this Thurs but we're both back again on same date (13th) for next scans & bloods. Its exciting to actually get things moving isnt it! Gonal F for me too again but this time I'm on a higher dose of 300.  

Lisa - hello luv, glad you'd a good time at the wedding  Sambuca & me dont go....I was having sambuca shots at a wedding once & was so drunk I never noticed it was still on fire & burned all my lips & mouth (doughball eh! ). Good luck with the Come Dine with Me.....maybe we'll all get to see your new kitchen!

bev - luv to you & the bump

hugs to all the other scottish girlies

Mrs R xx


----------



## lisag1995 (May 10, 2008)

Thought id pop in and update on whats been happening!!  well not much!! On friday i came home from a really stressfull day and my legs were soooo sore i was in  big time!! i looked at the back of my legs and they were covered in HUGE purple veiny lines!! i was so upset   found out there spider veins andthey pump more blood through ur body and u get them when ur pg! OMG what else am i going to get!

Now have a water infection but got the 3rd degree from the doctor saying i should eat better!! ( i like my subways and pizza!! so does the babies!!! honest ) so yeh that went well today! Cant stop crying today but its for no reason at all.

Well got my scan in 9 days woohoo im abit scared now thinking it could be2 there and will i cope...... I hope in a way its 2 as ive put on so much weight my belly as dropped and gone round and my god my boobs look like i just had them inlarged!! there like twin peeks!!  

Tiggy im so so so sorry hun i had such high hopes for you....
Tracy was that comment ment for me about the twins.x.x?? ohhh also good luck with the bloods hope ur E/T goes ahead.

Take care everyone.x. loads of      and


----------



## Tracyxx (Jul 27, 2007)

lisag1995 said:


> Tracy was that comment ment for me about the twins.x.x?? ohhh also good luck with the bloods hope ur E/T goes ahead.
> 
> Take care everyone.x.
> [/color][/color]


Hi Lisa,

Yes it was meant for you, if you check back to the posts on the day you tested positive i said it must be twins as you tested soooooo early and the only other time i saw anyone getting a BFP so early was when birthbaby tested early and she went on to have twins!!

Tracyxx


----------



## lisag1995 (May 10, 2008)

I remember now Tracey!! the way i feel it better be otherwise im eating way to much!!


----------



## abdncarol (Jun 1, 2007)

Hello everyone, I just wanted to introduce myself.  I'm Carol, 39 years old and have just started my injections for our first round of IVF.  Something just feels strange sticking those needles into my thigh each day but it will be worth it if we get the bundle of joy we so long for.  I live in Aberdeenshire with my husband Mike.  I just wanted to send a quick note to introduce myself and sure I'll be on here each day looking for some advice from all you lovely ladies.
Big hugs to everyone  
Carol
xx


----------



## LIL41 (Sep 15, 2007)

Hi y'all

Carol - hello and welcome. You'll get all the advice and support you need here. Good luck with the jabs (they are a pain in the neck, but the things we'll do...............). When did you start jabbing? Any questions just ask and stay in touch. Your our 4th cycle buddy. 

Junni & Mrs R - hey cycle buddies glad the scans went well, but why do you have to wait to start stimms? Mrs R, 300 you lucky thing, only 1 jab a day. I had scan on Mon and it went fine (as did bloods). Started jabbing on Mon evening (I'm on 375, so every 2-3 days I have to have 2 jabs as the pens only hold 300). DH does my jabs, gives him some input he says (literally). Feels good to be properly started again. Back up next Mon for scan and bloods. Oh well, here we go again. Got more  this time.

Hey Lisa, don't worry about veins - it's a small price to pay. I've got them too and I can use pg as an excuse. It's an age and lack of exercise thing too. Not long til the scan now. 

Tracy, good luck with the bloods today (hope you get a nice big surge). You'll be PUPO by the weekend.  

Hey Lisa, we'll all get to see your new kitchen when you get on TV! 

Lots of 

Lil xxx


----------



## Tracyxx (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi Girls,

Just a quick update as i have to nip out, my 2nd FET bloods today where negative so i have to go back again tommorrow morning but if my surge isn't detected tomorrow then my e/t will be cancelled again this month as they GRI don't do e/t over the weekend.

So keep your fingers crossed for me that my surge shows up tommorrow  

Tracyxx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

fingers crossed Tracy


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Tracy keeping everything crossed for you  

Lv
Bev


----------



## Aikybeats (Aug 14, 2007)

Hi everyone

Tracey - everything is crossed for you hon xxxxx

Just a quick update from me.

Ive changed my pic - some of you might remember I was telling you about hen nights and I was going as Marge Simpson!! - here's the pic.  Was brill night.

Been up at Ninewells today.  I've to start Provera on 17th June to start period then start my injections on day 2.  To phone Anne and will get a date for scan.  Cant believe I'm back on this road again!!

Anyway, av got a busy weekend.  its our annual common riding in Hawick all weekend.

Hope everyone else is fine.  Sorry for lack of personals.  Will come back on next week.

Love aikybeats xxxxx


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

evening girlies

how are we all?? I'll be stimming as of 2moro!!!! 

Aiky - fab news that you've got dates & a plan of action, I'm so hoping that this one will be 'the one' for you, you sooooo deserve it!! 

Tracy - surge surge surge surge surge surge surge surge surge  good luck for 2moro 

Lil - no idea why I have to wait to start stimms, maybe something to do with the no. of folk at the same stage or something, never really thought to ask. Thats great you've started jabbing already, you luck thing you getting 2jabs (not!)  Tell DH to keep up the good work! Mine will doing the honours for me too as of tomorrow morning, know what you mean about feeling like you've properly started! I'm hoping its those 3 magic letters for us all at the end of the month!!! 

carol - hi ya hunni, welcome aboard , you're now officially cycle buddies with me, Lil & Junnie  I start my stims 2moro for my 2nd go at ICSI.....so glad theres a few of us all at same stage. We'll all be crazy mad, hormonal monsters together, especially on the 2ww  Hope you're doing good with the jabs! Good luck with the TX

lisag - not long til your scan sweetie, I'm sure it'll all be worth it when you see 1 (or 2) little bubba's on that screen 

how's everyone esle

Mrs R xx


----------



## emmypops (Feb 17, 2008)

Hi girlies

Just a quick update from me. Af finally appeared today and I called the |GCRm to arrange dates for IVF#2. I start pillpopping 24 June then jabbing 13 July and EC/ET should be w/c 21 July! I am quite excited to be starting again and am sure this will be the one ! PMA PMA PMA


Tracey I have everything crossed for you   

Mrs R  and Aiky  - It is great to get started again isn't it? - feels like your dream is getting a wee bit nearer every time!

Carol  - Welcome and best of luck - we are here to help so don't hesitate to ask us - anything!!

Off to bed now cos Apprentice is finished - couldn't stand that ******* anyway!! Lee to win!!

Nite nite

EmmyX


----------



## LIL41 (Sep 15, 2007)

Tracy - got everything crossed and saying a few  that your bloods are good to go today. 

Carol - when's your first scan? Here's a wee follie dance for you, Mrs R and me to get us started................ 

                     

Emmypops - welcome to the club again. Good to see the PMA (you had a tough time there).  

Mrs R - good luck with the stimms this morning. Had my first 'doubler' last night......... piece of cake. DH has it down to a fine art now.  

Aiky - great news to hear you're starting again. What happened to the pic tho?  

Lots of 

Lil xxx


----------



## weenster (Jan 13, 2008)

all,

Just a wee quickie for me, it's been ages since I was on here, and it's just taken me about an hour to catch up with you all!

For all you that are about to start or have just started treatment, good luck       It's about time we had some more good news on here!  Tiggy, sending you a big  

As for me, I'm fast approaching my 12 weeks, yipee!  Think the midwife etc still think I'm so neurotic    as I still can't believe that everything's going ok, if I had my way they'd be scanning me every day!  Still, got my next scan on Wed (same day as you I think Lisa??) so maybe I'll relax after that!  

Tracy, here's a wee 'surge' dance for you:

              

Hope it's not cancelled this month!

Speak soon,

Weenster x


----------



## Tiggy (Jun 24, 2006)

Hi everyone

Tracy - I've got everything crossed for you, I hope your bloods are OK today.

Weenster - good luck with your 12 week scan.  I hope the wait doesn't drag too much!!

Lil - good luck with your scan on Monday

Emmypops - you start pill popping on my birthday and then jabbing on my wedding anniversary.  I hope they're lucky days for you!!!

Mrs R - good luck for starting your jabbing tomorrow.

Aikybeats - I love your Marge outfit.  I'm particularly impressed with your yellow skin!!  I hope AF shows up soon so that you can get started on your next tx.

 to everyone else.

Do any of the Dundee girls know how long it takes to get a review appointment at Ninewells and how long it takes before I can start FET?  I'm not what you'd call a patient person and I want to get the meeting out of the way so I can start FET.

Take care

Txx


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

I'm on the bandwagon.......1st stim jab done & 8 more to go   
DH got the hang of it again no probs....says its like throwing a dart  Just delighted to be going again 

Tracy - any news hunni? I hope it all went well & things are moving as planned  

weenester - 12wks already....how'd that happen!!!! Wow its flying in. I hope you can releax a bit more after your scan. Good luck for Wed 

Tiggy - patience isnt my strong point either. I keep wishing I could be like Adam Sandler in that film 'click' where he can fast forward with a remote control   how great would that be Hope you get your review appt soon

Lil - luvin' the follie dance!!!...hope it brings us lots of luvly lucious follicles jst bursting with little eggies. I'm excited to be started, I get wee nervous butteflies when I think about the whole process!!! So want it to be the 'one' for all of us!  Your DH sounds a pro with the jabs jst like mine, think he's actually enjoying it too much...getting me back for all my nagging 

emmy - hope the   is treating you ok. Great you've got new dates in place, always feels better to have dates to work towards! Luvin' your PMA  

Carol - how you doing luv?

Junnie - you all set for starting your jabs on Sat pet?

hello &   to every1 else

Mrs R xx


----------



## Tiggy (Jun 24, 2006)

Mrs R - you made me smile.  I've now got visions of your DH throwing your injections at you from half way across the room hoping for a bullseye!!

I'm so naughty, I haven't said hello to the new girls Junnie and Carol.  Sorry girls,  I've been really selfish during/after tx, it's all been about me me me!!!  Welcome to the Scottish Girls thread and good luck with your treatments.     
Txx


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

Tiggy now I'll be laughing in the morning when DH does the injection cos I'm thinking about the programme 'Bullseye' & humming the theme tune........do do de do d do di deh-doo do do de do, dooo de doddly etc etc      I've got an Eric Bristow in the making


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Hi Girls,

Sorry not been on  

Tiggy, i waited about 6 weeks for a follow up appt, hope you get yours soon 

Mrs R, how are you? Glad you survived dhs jabbing   , just draw a bullseye and you will be fine!!

Tracey, how are you? How were your bloods?    

Aiky, love your new photo, good luck for your fet!!      How are you

Bev, how are you? Not long until you go on your hols!!  Will i still fit in your case? 

Kizzy, how are you the wedding plans coming along? Its not long now!! Cant wait to see the pics!!!

Sarah, how are you? Hope you are not working too hard!!! Did you apply for dental nursing?

Weenster, cant believe its 12 weeks already!!   

Hey Emmypops., how are you? I love the apprentice, cant believe ******* went last night though, i really liked her, dont like Helene though  Thats fab you have your dates!!  

Junnie, how are you? Have you started your jabs yet? Good luck!!!

Hi Carol, welcome to the Scottish girls!!! How are you? 

Hello to everyone else, sorry if i have missed you!!

Well i emaied Anne today asking when we are due to start the next cycle and she is sending us out everything as we are starting next month!! Cant believe it, really excited in a weird sort of way, i wil have to stop drinking now and get on a healthy eating plan, going to do everything right this time!! Ned to start vits again too!! Woohoo!! 

Lots of Love Lisa xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Tracyxx (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi Girls,

Just a really quick update because i am actually out visiting friends tonight so i have just hijacked their laptop quickly to give you an update.

My bloods where negative again today, the lab technician's said they where all really shocked as looking at my bloods from yesterday they where sure i was going to surge today and they where all set on doing my e/t on saturday.  I have to go back again tomorrow morning but to be honest i really don't see the point because if the surge arrives tomorrow they my cycle is definately cancelled as they can't do the e/t on a sunday, but i will go anyway and pray the test is negative again tomorrow as if it stay negative until sunday then i can have my e/t on monday, but i'm not holding my breath as i'm starting to get my usual e/w mucus i get around ovulation (sorry tmi  ) and i'm never that lucky  .

I will let you know how things go tommorrow, just pray now my surge holds off until Saturday!!
Tracyxx


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Good luck for tomo Tracy     , really hope your cycle is not cancelled

Love Lisa xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## saze1982 (Jan 30, 2007)

Hello Ladies sorry I am awol at the moment but I am still coming on and keeping up to date with everyone!! I am going away this weekend for a dirty weekend with DP to...........................Alton Towers  
I am having a bit of a tough time of it just now think everything has just hit me!! So we were needing to get away. Noone elses pregnancy has ever bothered me before I am always happy for all my friends and family as it's not my baby they are having they haven't stolen anything from me so it just hasn't bothered me... until my best friend and my rock in the world told me she was pg again 17 weeks and had kept it a secret from everyone even her own family until I had my results for a couple of weeks I am soooooo happy for her but also soooooo sad for myself.  

Tracy thinking about you hope everything works out    

I am thinking about you all and hope you are all well xxxx


sarah x


----------



## LIL41 (Sep 15, 2007)

Hey Sarah, you've no need to apologise for being AWOL. We all understand how tough it is when tx doesn't work. You've got to take whatever time you need and do whatever is right for you and a dirty w/e with DP sounds like great tonic to me. I totally understand how you feel about your friends pg. It's impossible not to seesaw from happiness for her and sadness for yourself. I always used to ask when will it be my turn and boy does it hurt too. One of my closest friends has 2 beautiful little boys and I'm lucky enough to be a hands on 'auntie'. The hugs and fun stuff with them are fantastic but it's not the same as your own and I hate to admit it, but it broke my heart both times when she was pg. You get yourself back on track in your own time and before long you'll be starting treatment. You're friend must have struggled with herself for a long time to wait until your results were known, she sounds like a true friend to me. You're time will come.  

Tracy, sorry about the bloods yesterday. Hope it all sorts itself out over the w/e. 

Lisa, treatment will be here before you know it. 

Carol & Mrs R - here's another wee follie dance for the 3 of us, feel free to join in any time.....................

                    

Lots of 

Lil xxx


----------



## abdncarol (Jun 1, 2007)

I would Lil if I knew how to but it's great to know other people are going through the same thing.

Good luck!

Carol
xx


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

Lil - hey you.......follie dance right back at ye.....                
oh & some sprinkling of follicle magic too..... 
how you feeling on the jabs? I've been a bit headachey but thats about it!!!

Carol - how you doing? when's your scan?

Junnie - is it tomorrow you start jabbing?

Tracy - hope you're surge holds off til Sunday so it doesnt get cancelled   

sarah - hearing other folk are preg can be so difficult. With some people it doesnt bother me but I found it really tough last year when my friend announced she was preg, Me & DH have been ttc longer than she's even been with her partner, I got so sad & felt so resentful. I kept thinking me & DH have a perfect relationship other than the 1missing ingredient & she doesnt even really know her partner or have that same desire for a baby as us. I found it really hard to deal with & was secretly devastated & jealous she was preg  Got over it & now I luv her little boy to bits but I always wonder .....will it ever be me?? A weekend away with your DP sounds fab & Alton Towers is so much fun......try & relax, destress & have fun together!  

lisa - I'm good thanks. How's you? You've been quiet! Fab news you're gonna be starting again next month 

bev, aiky, kizzy, weenster, emmy, tiggy, lisag, maizie & all the other SG's...... 

Mrs R xx


----------



## smeghead (Jul 2, 2007)

Hi everyone,

Haven't been on for ages but have been reading everyday and keeping up to date with everything, I am still waiting for my   to show her ugly head and then I can get bloods taken, our review appointment isn't until 15th July seems such a long time away, but just have to be patient.

Sarah - weekend in Alton Towers brilliant, i know what you mean about the feelings towards your friend, I had a best friend who got pregnant after 6 months on Clomid, I was really happy for her but wondered when it would ever be our turn.

Tracey -  for the right result

Carol and Mrs R - heres another little dance          

Lisa - treatment time will be here before you know it

Well have to run now as away to my work  lots of sprinkles of      to one and all

Love Lou x


----------



## Junnie (May 17, 2008)

Tomorrow i start jabbing sorry for the AWOL... just went home to canada for a quickie visit.. it will help pass  the time of the jabs.

i am stimming saturday till friday... They did it this way cause of my age.. and cause i live so far from the clinic.. the want to review me. 

So chances are on the 13th.. ill still need some more jabs.. just they want to monitor me a lil more closely..

Im on Gonal-F low dose 150
Im a bit worried that its TOO LOW ive been reading and everyone else seems to be on a higher dose

I had some bleeding after my baseline scan... is that normal?


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Hiya Junnie,

Hope you enjoyed your quick trip to Canada 

All my tx I was on 150 and was fine, remember if you are on a too high a dose you run the risk of OHSS and if you read through the thread its not a nice experiance.  Remember its the quality of your eggs not the quantity, and it only take one.

Happy jabbing am sure that you will be happy to have some happi hormones.

Hi to everyone else, am reading and saying my    for everyone.

Lv
Bev

PS lots of space in my suitcase if anyone's interested, Lisa your space is reserved


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Hi Girls

Thanks Bev, for the place in the suitcase, i pack light!!  , how are you? Have you had another scan yet? If so did you find out the sex? Where are the bump pics!!!!!!!!

Sarah, have a fab time at ALton TOwers im wanting to go in August but wit me starting in july it depends on whee i am with tx , big     to you hun, we are all here if you need us, you know where i work you can always come up .

Mrs R, im so sorry i ahve not been on alot, back working now, but im off next Tue/Wed so will be about then!! How are you? Not long until your scan how you feeling?

Just a quicky, away to watch Holby!!

Junnie, i was on 150 too although they are upping it this time cos i only got 7 eggs

Night night girls!! 

Love Lisa xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## weenster (Jan 13, 2008)

Hi all,

Another quickie from me, just off out!

Saze, I know exactly how you feel.  My sister has been pregnant twice now since we started treatment, and the last time I took it really badly.  I remember crying when she left, so jealous that it wasn't me, but you just have to think of it as having a wee one to practice on before your own comes!  I love my neice to bits, and my next neice or nephew is due in 4 weeks, but it's all been good practice for mine!     It must have been difficult for your friend as well, now I'm at the other end, and have to tell friends that have been trying for ages that I'm pregnant - trust me, it's not easy!     Hope you have a great time at Alton Towers, am so jealous!   

Junnie, I was on 125 dose of Gonal-F, and was a bit disappointed when they only got 4 eggs from me, but it only takes one - I only had one embie put back and I was very lucky.  They're doing it for the correct reasons - some of the  girlies on here have had a terrible time with OHSS!  Really hope it works out for you!    

As for all you girlies that are stimming, here's a folloe dance:

               

Hope the sun helps to ripen all your little follies!

Hi to everyone else,

Weenster x


----------



## Tiggy (Jun 24, 2006)

Hi everyone

Lisa - OMG!  6 weeks till the review meeting feels like ages away!!  I suppose in 6 weeks time it won't be so raw and I'll be less likely to burst into tears and embarrass myself in front of the Dr!!  Great news that you're getting to start tx next month.  Good luck     

Tracy - how did you get on?  Are you having to cancel this month?  I hope not.

Sarah - enjoy your dirty weekend away.  I can understand how you feel about your friend.  My best friend, who already had 2 kids, decided to have a 3rd around the time I was going through clomid.  She falls pregnant really easily.  I couldn't understand why she needed a third child and I was so jealous of her when she announced her pregnancy.  However, she ended up having 2 miscarriages before she finally had her 3rd baby, so then I felt guilty for feeling jealous cos she was having a hard time.
I love her wee boy to bits.  

Mrs R - how's the Bullseye going?  I hope you end up with Bully's star prize at the end of all this!!

Lou - good luck at your review appointment.

Junie - I was given 150iu Gonal F and I ended up over stimulated.  I had 20 follicles and 16 eggs.  Although I didn't have full blown OHSS I felt really quite ill and sick.  Next time they're giving me less!  Keep drinking lots of water, just in case you're responding well!  Good luck

Hi to everyone else

I'm off up north for a week so I'll not be around.  Good luck to everyone who's getting tx just now (and good luck to all those who aren't ... a few natural BFPs around here would be nice!!)

Take care

Txx


----------



## Tracyxx (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi Girls,

Well i am offically PUPO............. 

It was pretty touch and go for a while, my surge came yesterday so they phoned and said that they would have to carefully examine my blood results and then look at my file and find out exactly at what stage my embryos where frozen so they could determine when my e/t should be, as if it had to be sunday then it would have to be cancelled, but they called back and said i was really lucky as my embies where frozen right after collection so it was ok for them to go ahead with the e/t today, so i am now PUPO  .

I am very pleased as our head consultant Dr Yates done my transfer himself so i couldn't have been in better hands and he said that the 2 embies i got where good quality, graded at 8 out of 10.  He joked with me that my 1st FET had only failed because he didn't do it himself, so he said this one was sure to work because he done it himself  .  As i was leaving he said, i have to tell you that you still have 6 embies in storage but of course you won't need them as this one is going to work  , god i do hope he's right!!

My test date is the 23rd June so i'm afraid i will be driving you all mad for the next 2 weeks  , so i appologise in advance.

Tracyxx


----------



## LIL41 (Sep 15, 2007)

Tracy, fantastic PUPO news.  Dr Yates did my collection and both my transfers, he's very nice.  Welcome to the 2WW again hun, you know we're all here for you and hopefully I will be joining you soon.  Are you taking the time off or are you going on with things as normal?        

Lil xxxx


----------



## LIL41 (Sep 15, 2007)

A wee update for us all (if any of this is wrong - please let me know)

Maz –   Lily Nicole born 16/05/08, 7lb 7oz

Helen – moved to Oxford 

Sarah25 –   Nov 07

Katrinar –   Nov 07

Red Admiral –   Dec 07

Agora –   Dec 97

Gayl –   Jan 09

Bev –   Feb 08

Weenster –   Mar 08

Whippet –   May 08 

Lisag1995 –   May 08

Maizie –   May 08

Tracy –  

Carol – jabbing for IVF

Lil – jabbing for IVF

Mrs R – jabbing ICSI

Junni – jabbing for IVF

Memma – waiting on IVF

Lou – waiting on IVF

Kizzy – waiting on IVF

Emmypops – waiting on IVF

Tiggy – waiting on IVF

Claire – waiting on IVF

Lisa – waiting on ICSI

Suzy – waiting on ICSI

Aikybeats – waiting on FET

Sarah1982 – waiting on FET

Christine – waiting on FET

Janet  - waiting on IUI

Lynne – waiting on test results


----------



## Tiggy (Jun 24, 2006)

Tracy - fantastic news, I'm so glad ET went ahead.  Good luck    

Lil - I dunno how you manage to keep track of everyone, your list is great.  Just one slight amendment.  I'm awaiting FET not IVF.  Thanks.

Txx


----------



## whippet (Dec 29, 2007)

Tracy Yeh PUPO      fantastic news now rest up  

whippet x


----------



## LIL41 (Sep 15, 2007)

Sorry Tiggy, as you say it's hard to keep up at times.  I've changed you to FET on my hard copy.


----------



## saze1982 (Jan 30, 2007)

This is just a quick one to say I am back have had a GREAT time in Alton Towers and getting up to drunken shananigans in our hotel room lol   Then DP told me one of our other best friends is pg due their second in february put a bit of a dampner on things but we'll survive!! 

Lisa25 I think we are going to be cycle buddies july/august!!!! woo hoo so excited I have someone close at hand!!  

Hello to all the girlies will be on tomorrow and do a proper personals!! ohhhhhhhh and I will give you all a laugh I have joined the gym and have signed myself up to loads of classes size 0 here I come.......... NOT!! 

sarah xx


----------



## Tracyxx (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi Girls just a quick one from me this morning,

My e/t went fine on saturday and i was great all saturday & sunday but then last night i started getting terrible a/f type cramps and some spotting, it all eased off during the night but now today the cramping has started up again.  So i have decided to rest up today and see if it eases off.

By for now
Tracyxx


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Tracy PUPO PUPO PUPO PUPO.  Well done you!!!!!!!!!!!            

Hiya to eveyone else, Lil thank-you so much for the update, your a star, SHINING STAR,
I will get round to doing personals real soon promise.  Am still reading everyday.

lv
Bev


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Woohoo Tracey is PUPO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Good luck for testing!!     

It must be a good sign, thats the first day that im off on my hols!!!

Take it easy now

Love Lisa xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Lisa you have already been on holiday, how come you going again     

lv
Bev


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Hey Bev, just took a week off that week cos got loads of days to take still, with being off sick, wish i was going away though!! Im going with you though !!

How are you?

Lisa xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Oh okay off the hook then  

Lisa Im fine, just looking forward to my holiday, which reminds me I still need to buy flight socks, Ive got to make a list, packed my clothes too.  Went on a shopping spree this weekend, got some lovely maturnity things, so hopefully what I have should see me through the summer.  Im feeling babe more and more which is very reassuring.  dont feel as tired as I did thank goodness, but have lost my brain instead   

Still love your tattoo,

lv
Bev


----------



## LIL41 (Sep 15, 2007)

Hey Tracy, how's you? Sounds like your embies are snuggling in there. Stay positive.  

Sarah, glad to hear you and DP had a cosy weekend. Good luck with the gym. Can just picture you there 

Bev, I hope you've left some room in your suitcase for me. Not long now. Glad to hear the bump is active. 

How are my cycle buddies doing (Carol, Mrs R and Junni)? Had my first follie scan today. Big improvement on the last time (even though I'm on the same dose). 12 follies from 8-16mm and lining up too at 9.3mm. Had lots of twinges over the weekend and now they're pretty constant, as is the bloating and the fuzzy head. Oh well, the things we'll put up with. Back on Wed for next scan. In the meantime it's water, water, water. Need another follie dance to keep the good vibes going....

                  

I'm exhausted now.

Lots of 

Lil xxxxxx


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Thats fab news Lil!!!!!

When do you have your next scan?

Sarah, thats fab we will be cycle buddies!!! Glad you had a fab time at the weekend!! 

Love Lisa xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

hey girlies 

been a busy bee so not had a chance to get on the PC , how we all doing then?
Well I'm on day 5 of my jabs & so far so good!!  Bruised tummy but thats about it. Another 4dys of jabs still to do til I go for my check-up scan on Fri 13th (wooo hope its not unlucky for me!  )

junnie - glad you've got started!! I'm back on the 13th as well for scan etc. Pity we're not at same hosp. Try & not worry about the dose, they're the experts & will be carefully monitoring you. I think the dose you are put on varies depending on your own natural hormone elevel which is why everyone is different. So you'd a quick trip back to Canada eh, alright for some  Whereabouts were you in Canada? Happy jabbing for the rest of the week!!

Lisa - I'm doing good thanks, DH's jabbing is going down or should that be going in a treat??  Dont you be working too hard hunni! I'll try & pop on tues/wed & catch up with all your news. Any word about come dine with me?

Lou - thanks for the follie dance. I'll send an AF dance right back at you...                    ........hope it turns up soon so you can have your review & get crackin' again. Try & stay   til the 15th July  

Weenster - I'm hoping your follie dance is ripening them right now!!!!  How are you & that precious bean doing?

Tiggy - Tummy feels like an old well used dartboard in a dodgy backstreet pub    Its all pin marks & a tad bruised  but I'll survive!! Bully's star prize eh.....I want a bambino, not a Caravan   I hope you have a fantastic time up north & I hope the weather hold sout for you  

Tracy - PUPO!!!!    Fab news that it all went ahead! Thats gr8 you got Dr Y for your ET.....lets hope his expertise & confidence gives you those 3 magic letters!! We'll help keep you sane on this mad 2ww & the 23rd will be here before you know it!  Try & rest up and not stress about any signs or symptoms  

Lil - hi sweetie, howz you?? I thought it was today you'd your scan.......12 follies of decent size is great!! well done you, keep up the good work & the H2O intake......here's a little follie boogie woogie for now til wed.....                   Hope I get on as good as you on Fri. Let us know how wed's scan goes 

carol - how you getting on luv? hope its all going well for you

Whippet - how's you & your 'lil beanie  &  

Sarah - glad you enjoyed Alton Towers!! 

Bev - luv to you & Jnr

hello to every1 else 

Mrs R xx


----------



## LIL41 (Sep 15, 2007)

Hey Mrs R, glad to hear the jabs are going well.  Tell your DH not to pinch the skin too hard and you won't bruise so much.  My DH was squeezing the skin so tight he bruised me too about jab 3.  He got a flea in his ear the next morning when the bruise appeared and hasn't done it since.  I was really uncomfy last night, but not to bad this morning (maybe it was a wandering f**t) , still really bloated this morning tho.  I've got this picture your dartboard tummy in a dodgy pub - like something out of a Scissor Sisters video  

Lil xxxxx


----------



## Junnie (May 17, 2008)

So this is day 4 for me with the jabs....

I dont feel anything.. My ovaries arent aching.. The jabs I dont even feel them going in....

Should i be concerned?


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

junnie thats great you've no side effects! Dont you be complaining, you dont want to be feeling bloated or aching ovaries etc so stop stressing luv, you tend to feel a bit bloated etc towards the end of your jabs when you're ovaries are fully stimulated. my injections dont hurt either, its only a fine needle & if you've got a bit of padding you'll not feel it!

Lil - I do the pinching so maybe's I'm pinching too hard!!  mental note....I'll be less vigorous 2moro!!!  Hope your uncomfortableness (is that a word ) is due to luvly big juicy follies, I'm sure by tomorrows scan you'll get the green light for EC  Keep guzzling that water! I'm on my 3rd big glass jst now plus I've been drinking tomato juice & a wee sneaky coke zero! Scissor sisters are fab.....I'd luv to be in 1 of their vids even if it was jst my dodgy old tummy  

where is everyone else, its quiet on here?

luv Mrs R xx


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Hey Mrs R, glad the stims is going good!! Good luck for Friday!!  . I have not heard from Come Dine with Me yet should hopefully be this week though . Still not had my info and spray thorugh the door yet, hope they hurry up!! 

Does anyone know if i need ot get all my bloods done again, ie Hep, HiV screen? Was going to send off Day2 bloods from work looked on the computer the other day at my results form last year and LH was 7, is that ok?

Love Lisa xxxxxxxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

lisa25 said:


> Hey Mrs R, glad the stims is going good!! Good luck for Friday!!  . I have not heard from Come Dine with Me yet should hopefully be this week though . Still not had my info and spray thorugh the door yet, hope they hurry up!!
> 
> Does anyone know if i need ot get all my bloods done again, ie Hep, HiV screen? Was going to send off Day2 bloods from work looked on the computer the other day at my results form last year and LH was 7, is that ok?
> 
> Love Lisa xxxxxxxx


HIV and Heps need to be no older than 1 year so if yours were done over a year ago then you'd need to get redone for your next treatment (as would your partner).

When you say your cd2 blood tests, I assume you mean FSH and LH......it's FSH that they look for regards ovarian reserve and not LH. Do you mean your FSH was 7 IU/l ? If so then this is good.....but again, you'd need to get these done again if from last year as most clinics would want up to date recent results.

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Thank you Natasha!!!

Yeah meant FSH, will just get someone to take it at work and send them off, i got a bit worried hen i looked cos everyones seems to be lower 

Thank you!!  

How are you?

Love Lisa xxxx


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

lisa I really hope you're down ******' soon!!! 
I didnt need to get all my tests re-done for this ICSI, they used all my resulta from last Oct & this march. Maybe best to get fresh tests done anyway if its easy for you so it doesnt hold anything up!!

xxxx


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Hey Mrs R, 

I hope so too, i counted up and should hopefully start d/r 28th July, but last time af came early, thats with a 26 day cycle and mne can go up to 28. Im so excited about going again, feel so much better this time. 

Yeah will def get new bloods down from work , saves going to the clinic or gp i suppose!! 

How are you?

Love Lisa xxxx


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

I'm really good, excited about being 'back on the road' but totally cackin' it at same time incase I have the same end result , I honestly dont know how I'll be if we get those 3 dreaded letters. Cant even bare to type them.....does that make sense to feel really excited & positive but at the same time have a dull acheyness at the pit of my stomach
I just want this sooooo much!
I never thought it would take us 4yrs ttc or that we'd ever need TX......jst hope that it 2nd time lucky for us eh!

you enjoying a fw dys off from work? How you been feeling now you've recovered from op etc?

Mrs R xx


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Mrs R, i know excatly how you are feeling i feel the same, on one hand im so excited about going again and on the other i know what it feels like to get the dreaded pee stick result , its so confusing. 


Who said life was easy!!

If you ever need to chat we are all here . 

I ended up doing overtime today, finished a 1 though so not bad, off tomo then back again , oh well  Im feeling great thanks Mrs R, the scar is getting better too, not too red now, and not bumpy anymore.

ANy plans for the weekend?

Love Lisa xxxxxx


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

good you're healing well lisa 

Glad I'm not the only one with well mixed up emotions   This site does keep me sane though so beware for some bizarre posts these coming weeks ....you have been warned!!!!

I'm having a quiet night on Friday, DH out with work mates so may jst treat myself to a wee takeaway since I cant have any vino!!
Nothing planned for saturday, maybe jst a day in the garden if the weathers decent.
Sunday its father's day so I'm hoping I'll be able to have everyone over for a BBQ, need to do a weather forecast, I'll end up with everyone here regardless but a BBQ would be so much easier!

What about you? whats your plans? xxxx


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Mrs R, think im treating myself to a take away tonight, dh is at the golf tonight and then he has a meal so on my own , so take away is in order! This weekend is my "wee" cousins 18th b'day so will go to that and im working all weekend AGAIN!!! 

Watching Taggart just niw then will tkae the dog out then get my tea, yum!!

Lisa xxx


----------



## LIL41 (Sep 15, 2007)

Junni, like Mrs R says be thankful for no symptoms just now - just wait they'll come. I'm told that no 2 cycles are the same. My last cycle was a complete breeze until collection - hardly any side effects - but this time I've been more uncomfortable sooner and I'm on the same dose as last time. I don't feel the jabs going in either - it helps when all my extra padding is round the jab site . Stay calm and positive. You won't know how well things are going until your first scan. That's not too far away now and I'm sure everything will be fine.  

Mrs R I know what you mean about being up one minute and down the next. I'm just focussing on what's going on now. Every time I think of further down the line that's when my bottle goes and I get really anxious about disappointing outcome. We have to stay positive, it's the only way to stay sane (I think). Not long til Fri now. Here's hoping you've got lots of lovely follies waiting to have their picture taken.   

Lil xxx


----------



## Tracyxx (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi Girls........... 

Things are going great today, i seemed to have a few days of cramping and spotting and now things seemed to have eased right off so fingers crossed they stay this way as i feel great tonight.... 

I am trying to get on with things as normal this time to try and make the time pass faster but thats easier said than done as i still over analyse every single twinge  , but i can't complain tommorrow i will be 4 days past transfer or 6 days past ovulation already so i can't complain it seems to be passing quite quickly. 

Lisa my mouth is watering at the thought of your take away night, my o/h is working nights all next weekend so i am going to have a girly weekend to myself, curled up on the sofa with a good film and a takeaway, i can't wait  .

Tracyxx


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

its been quiet on here, where are you all? 

Lisa - how was your takeaway? did you opt for Chinese, Indian or something else? Enjoy the 18th party & dont be working too hard!

Lil - I've woke up this morning with a few twingey feelings in both ovaries so I'm hoping they've inflated nicely with lost of juicy follicles full of eggies!!!! When you going for your scan today? Hope you get on good & you get plan of action for EC etc  

Tracy - you're doing great hunni! Well done you for sounding so calm!! I'm keeping everything crossed for you & saying lots of   Your plans for the weekend sound like HEAVEN!!!!!!

junni, carol, lou, weenster, Tiggy, whippet, sarah, bev, kizzy & all the other girlies...... 

Mrs R xx


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Hey Mrs R, i had a chinese, it was chilli chicken  !! it was fab!!!!!!!! Wha you up to today, im just about to head out and do the weekly shopping , cant be bothered!! 

Love Lisa xx


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

Chinese.....mmmm yummy!!!! I luv it!!!
I think I'm off to braehead with my mum this afternoon, she's off on hols next week so she's looking for a few things to take with her......what a life eh, forcing myself to go out shopping  

I do my food shopping on a Thurs afternoon so I've got that delight to look forward to 2moro!  Its not so much the shopping part its the coming home & putting it all away that I hate!!!  
Dont spend too much cash-ish!

Mrs R xx


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Have fun shopping, the shops have gorg stuff in just now, Next has a gorg top im after!!! 

im the same dont mind the actual shop unless its a Sat!! Its the putting away of things i hate, i end up needing to chuck out loads of stuff!!

Love Lisaxxxx


----------



## Tracyxx (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi Girls,

Just a quickie to wish lisag1995 lots of luck with her scan today........   

GOOD LUCK!!

Tracyxx


----------



## lisag1995 (May 10, 2008)

OMG i have a little bean!!! and it has a heart beat!!! it was amazing im still in shock  i have to go back to ninewells on the 18th of may as they found another sack and it may be twins!! she said it could be but it may be a lost one.....  but whats ment to be is ment to be!! i just happy i saw it!!

Thanks for all my messages Tracy its ment alot to me!
Just fingers crossed for next wednesday.
Hope everyone is well.x.x.x
Lots of love 
Lisa.x.x.x.x.x.x


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Huge Congrats Lisa!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

            

Love Lisa xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lisag1995 (May 10, 2008)

Thanks lisa.x.x im so excited now!! .x hope ur ok hun.x


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Hey Lisa95,

Brilliant news, its a truly amazing sight, congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Lv
Bev


----------



## Junnie (May 17, 2008)

YAYAYYAYA lisa.. we might be at ninewells at the same time


----------



## LIL41 (Sep 15, 2007)

AAAAAAAAAAArgh just lost a big post, pants!

Lisa, fantastic news about scan. You must be on  after seeing your bean's heatbeat.   

Tracy, how's you? Hope you're keeping busy (but not too busy).  

Mrs R, looks like its me and you both for scans tomorrow. They were on the cusp of admitting me for EC but on reflection decided to scan me again and wait til Mon. Getting really bloated and achey now. If DH doesn't watch he'll get more than he bargained for with the next couple of jabs (I'm so full of wind it's ridiculous  I may explode like a balloon tonight).  

Junni, not long til your first scan now. How you feeling? 

Lisa, the Hoff's back, fabby, he's such a 'joy' to gaze at (makes me laugh anyway).  

Bev, you packed yet? Looks like I'm going to have to cancel my hols with you, sorry. You just make sure you have a great time relaxing and getting tanned. 

Lots of 

Lil xxx


----------



## Aikybeats (Aug 14, 2007)

Hi everyone

Sorry not got time to do personals at work today but am keeping up with you all and reading where everyone is up to.

Am off to a wedding at Gretna this weekend, then bridesmaid next Saturday so its all go at the minute.

Start my provera on Tuesday so not long now.

Hope everyone is fine.

Speak soon

Ax


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

Hello

I do read every day just dont post much, just want to send everyone stimming just now tons of     for nice and juicy follies and good luck for ec and et.

Tracy good luck to you honey on the dreaded 2ww.

Got my consultant letter for cardio not till 24th July, so I am seeing my maternity consultant next week, will ask him if thats time enough for an echo as its only 12 days before due date.

Katrina


----------



## Junnie (May 17, 2008)

Hey all im about to fly back to the UK just wanted to wish everyone

HAPPY STIMMING.. 

GL On all the 2ww

Tommorrow is my first scan since stimming! yeah Friday the 13th


----------



## LIL41 (Sep 15, 2007)

Junni, hope you've had a wonderful time back home. Looks like you, me and Mrs R are in for scans today. You excited? I'm expecting this to be my last scan and hopefully EC should be scheduled for Monday morning. Good luck with everything today.  

Mrs R, you ready for your scan too? Hope you're twinges aren't giving you too many problems. I feel full up all the time too. Don't know how our ovaries can stretch so much with everything that's in them. I think the 3 of us deserve another follie dance before our scans. 
                      

Katrina, I can't believe how far on you are hun. I'm sure everything will be fine with your echo, but I agree you should speak with the maternity consultant to see if they can get your appt brought forward - waiting times are a pain in the  but they can be altered. How are you otherwise - everything going well? 

Aiky, good to hear from you again and great news about starting tx again next week. You like to keep your diary full tho don't you, especially with weddings. Hope you have a terrific time at both of them. Love your new pic.  
Bev, have a fantastic time on holiday, just don't go water skiing or handgliding or the likes. We want you relaxed and recharged when you get back. Enjoy yourself. 

Lots of 

Lil xxxxx


----------



## Tracyxx (Jul 27, 2007)

_Hi Girls,

How are you all today?

Well i am now 6 dpt / 8 dpo and am feeling great, i had some light cramping and spotting for a few days following the e/t but have been fine since. My official test date is a week on monday the 23rd but the  is due next Friday 20th so i am going to test early, i had some odd hpt's left over from last cycle and i bought a pack of the new first response "early" yesterday so i think i will start testing from about 12dpo as if its going to be a BFN i would rather get a warning before the dreaded witch arrives.

Tracyxx _


----------



## Junnie (May 17, 2008)

Had my first scan today... (response scan)

and this was only day 6 days of stimming for me they were concerned of OHSS due to my age..

However i had responded already so great on day 6!! they were considering lowering my dosage to 75!

But they arent they took some blood and suppsoivly it looks ok for me to keep going till monday

I had 20 follicles

15 of them were 10mm 

2 x 13mm
1x 14mm
2x 12mm

So as long as all the small ones dont really sprout up quickly all should be well 

Im going back in on monday for the 2nd scan as ill have been stimming for 8-9 days then! (which is when most woman have their action scan!)

and then hopefully booking EC


----------



## emmypops (Feb 17, 2008)

Hi everyone 
Just a quickie to say that I am just back from hols and am now back on board . Look forward to catching up with you all in the next few days.

Lots of love

Emmy xx


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

well everyone had my scan today & I got on really good 
Lots of lovely follicles on my right side   & a few on the left side (which is better than last time) soooo.....
I've got 1 more stimm jab tomorrow morning, my booster tomorrow night, jab free on sunday  & then into GRI 8.30am on Monday morning for EC! Its all happening so fast again!!
Its so exciting!!!!!!!!

Junnie - you're doing great hunni!  Hope your follies do what they need to so its full steam ahead after mondays scan 

Tracy - thinking of you loads hunni & keeping everything crossed for you  

Lil - hey cycle bud....how did you get on today? You ready for EC too? Hope you are!!! My wee ovaries are feeling pretty stretched & inflated now too, heres hoping for loadsa eggies now for us! Let me know how you got on  

Aiky - fab you're starting again luv !!! Hope this is the 'one'!!! Enjoy your weekend in gretna! Make the most of boozing while you can!

lisag - delighted your scan went well......fabbie news!!!! Here's hoping for double celebration whenyou go back if its twinnies!!!!! 

lisa - hows you luvvie??

luv to all the other SG's

Mrs R xx


----------



## LIL41 (Sep 15, 2007)

Junni, congrats on the scan hun, you've got lots of lovely follies in there. When you're an old git like me it takes the follies longer to get up to speed. Keep up the good work. Hopefully you'll be good to go on your next scan.  

Mrs R, looks like me and you both for Monday morning EC. I'm booked in for 7.30 and crapping myself already. My guts feel about to burst and I'm into all my BIG trousers now. 

Had a bit of a double blow yesterday tho (Friday 13th, eh). My Consultant, Dr Yates, in on hols so one of the other Consultant's, Dr Low, is doing my EC and ET. Wasn't prepared for yet another man to see my bits. The worst bit tho is DH won't be here at 7pm tonight when I need to do my trigger shot, I HAVE TO DO IT MYSELF!!!!!!!! I've told him he's fired cos he broke his contract with me. I don't mind needles so long as someone else is doing it so I'm bricking it - can't even have a stiff half to steady my nerves.  Still the scan went well (can't believe how some of them have grown over the last couple of days) and there's lots of lovely follies there (just hope there's lots of lovely eggies inside them). 

Tracy, glad to hear the 2WW isn't driving you totally  yet. You're doing great hun and sounding really . Have some PMA from me.....        

Lots of 

Lil xxx


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi Ladies,

Just wanted to wish good-luck to all the EC's Mrs R and Lil for next week and anyone else,

Tracy, hoping for a BFP from you,

Junni hope those follies keep growing,

Hope everyone else has a great week, 

Lv
Bev


----------



## Red Admiral (May 15, 2006)

everyone,

not been about much recently as very busy getting stuff finished at work and trying to get all the renovations in our house finished this month.  Got Plasterer and slater coming today and joiner and decorator coming on Monday so hopefully everything should be finished by the end of the month.  

Just wanted to quickly say          to MrsR and Lil for EC.  I will be thinking of you and everything crossed.  Lil,  i have lost count of the number of people who have seen my bits .  Hopefully the injection on your own will be ok,  I did all my own, the first is the worst and I was nearly crying by DH has a needle phobia and point blank refused to even be in the same room.  I sat on a chair in front of a mirror and lined everything up then i closed my eyes, jabbed with the needle then looked when I had to press.  The thought of it is worse than doing it, you just need to focus on how much you want a baby and how this is the way to do it ( only way in my case).

Tracey-    I am really hoping this works for you

junni- everything looks good and    for the follies continuing to grow the way they are.

Saz- are you still going to T in the park?  Not long now, if the weather keeps up it will be fantastic.

Anyway must go as need to be organised this morning, A big big   to all the Scottish girls.

take care

Red


----------



## Tracyxx (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi Girls,

I just wanted to pop on and say hello but i am feeling pretty low today as i am 7 dpt + 9 dpo and am still feeling next to nothing.  During my last cycle i had a/f cramps all the way through, although it resulted in a BFN i still knew something was going on but this time i feel nothing so can't help but think that maybe i lost my embies during the few days of spotting i had just after my e/t .  I have convinced myself now 99.9% that it will be a BFN for me next week but i am still trying to cling to that 0.01% chance that it could be BFP. 

Mrs R i am sending you tons and tons of Good Luck vibes for your collection, i know you are going to get loads of big juicy eggs this time......   

Tracyxx


----------



## weenster (Jan 13, 2008)

Hello all,

Just a quickie to wish all your girlies good luck for Monday.  lil, if it's any consolation, Dr Yates was on holiday for my ec and et too, it was Dr Haxon that ended up doing mine, and it was a  !!  Maybe that's an omen!     How many holidays does that man et though??

Anyway, here's one last follie dance for you all:

                

Well, as for me, I was away for my 12 week scan on Wednesday.  It truely was amazing and really made all the jags and prodding worthwhile.  I could see a clear spine, heart and face, and just as she was taking the picture it turned round so i got a great one!    I'll be getting scanned every 8 weeks until I'm 28 weeks, then every 4 weeks, so i guess I'll be seeing plenty of the wee one before he/she comes out - yipee!  To all you girlies that are still going through treatment, you will all get to this point, and it really is worth the wait!

Anyway, toodlepip for now,

Weenster x


----------



## LIL41 (Sep 15, 2007)

Red thanks for the encouragement about the jabs. I know I can do this, it's just the thought of it (I'm just scared if I shut my eyes that I stick the thing in my finger). I remember this one taking a bit more effort by DH to get it in but felt absolutely nothing the last time. How long do you have to go now? I hope all your building works are out of the road soon, I know how stressful that can be. Just get a big  and start threatening to use it if they don't hurry up and get it finished. 

Tracy, where's all your PMA gone? You're doing fine. Lots of people have absolutely no symptoms and go on to have success and I'm sure you're going to be one of them. You've got to stay positive hun, too much stress is a no-no. It's just the  monster having it's wicked way with you. Stay strong and have some more  
      

Weenster, these must by the holidays that we're all paying for. The girls were very reassuring yesterday and I'm sure Dr Low will be fine (they say he's very chatty and makes people feel much more at ease) I was just taken back a bit that no one had told me Dr Yates wouldn't be there. I think they understood that and apologised that I hadn't been told sooner. However I wouldn't have postponed having my treatment now just cos the boss isn't there and I'm quite happy to go ahead with Dr Low. Great new about your scan and reassuring to know that they're going to keep you under regular monitoring too. Maybe bubs will wave next time. 

Lil xxx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Hi girls!!

tracey - hang in there hun,    

how are you all doing? 

Wedding went great, lovely day but the next day I was ill and I still am not 100%!!  
I think the hotel poisoned us, cos DH had it too ( sickness and diarrohea) Just what you want on your honeymoon!!


I've emailed the hotel about it before we went on honeymoon but no reply so I am going to report them if they dont get in touch!!  

But yay! Its great being married, and nice to be home again though whitby was gorgeous - I just wasnt feeling too good but sure the sea air helped!
Now all we need is that BFP   Will be phoning hossie when AF comes around - prob first or second week in July  

I havent got any pics yet- my best friend took some but they've gone on hols too  

Not back to work til tuesday yay! 

hope you are all well - sorry no personals, I'm useless!!


----------



## saze1982 (Jan 30, 2007)

Kizzy - Congratulations on your WEdding!!!!!! That is lovely news ! can't wait to see the photos 

sarah x


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

hey everyone 

well I'm all set for EC tomorrow!!!!! I'm in at 8.30am & I'm first on the list for theatre. Hope theres lots of good quality eggs waiting to burst out from those follies tomorrow!  I actually enjoyed my jab free day today, heaven!!

Lil - what hosp you at again? Is it the Nuffield? I know you've mentioned your hosp before but my brain is a sieve!  If you're going in at 7.30am we'll be roughly getting done at a similar time, we'll both be lying there with our wee leggies spread to the world   You feeling any better about it? I'm actually ok about it. I'm more dreading the 2ww rather than the EC & ET. You'll do good though & here's hoping we get lots of lovely eggs tomorrow!!
Here's a wee clucky egg dance for us....       
How did you get on with your booster? You're a brave girl, my DH done the honours, It is a bigger needle & its tougher to pierce the skin with it isnt it but I'm sure you done a grand job!
My consultant at GRI is Dr Yates but I've only ever saw him once & last time it was Dr Dishpari (or something like that) so I'ev no idea who it'll be this time. Leave your pride & dignity at the front door tomorrow & pick it back up on your way out  I've got my lady garden all trimmed & pruned for all those prying eyes though  
wishing you all the luck in the world hunni    

junni - good luck for your scan tomorrow! 

Bev - aww cheers babes, hop you & bump have had a good weekend 

Red - thanks a million for the good wishes! Hope you get all the renovations finished soon, it'll be gorgeous when its all done & worth all the hassle etc. You take care  

Tracy - how you doing today? Hope you're feeling a bit more   today!! The 2ww is a nightmare, I'm dreading joining you on it & also dreading those horrid messy pessaries again  Keep the Faith hunni , every TX is different so lack of sypmtoms etc isnt a bad thing. I'm thinking of you lots & sending   &    

weenster - lovely to hear from you!! so glad your 12wk scan went so well & you'd a good view etc. Must def make it all worth while, enjoy every minute!!

Kizzy - or should that be Mrs Kizzy now  Congratulations!!!! Glad the wedding was a great day but what a pity about getting the old squirts.....not good! Def get complaining & take it further. Hope it didnt spoil the honeymoon. Nice to have you back luv  

hello to everyone else, hope you're all doing good & had a nice weekend!

luv Mrs R xx


----------



## Tracyxx (Jul 27, 2007)

Mrs R i have been sending you tons of positive vibes all day so you should have a large clutch of eggs this time      , remember to come on with an update when you feel well enough  .

Tracyxx


----------



## Junnie (May 17, 2008)

Hi all just a quickie just got back from my scan and got the phone call

EGG COLLECTION--THIS THURSDAY ack!!!

and The wee embies will be put back on saturday... as they are closed sunday My question does that seem too short of a time?


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Hi Girls

Kizzy, Huge Congrats Missus!!!! Mrs Kizzy  Cant wait to see the pics!!!

Junnie, thats fab news, have a fab drug free day!!!

Mrs R, hope you are resting now and not too sore

Tracy, how are you? not long now, good luck    

Lil, how are you? 

Sarah, how are you? How was your nights?

Love Lisa xxx


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

morning everyone

well its 9 eggs for me!!!!.....so thats 3 more than last time. 
EC went really well, was absolutely shattered yest afternoon so came home & had a wee snooze! zzzz  Was quite sore afterwards, crampyness all at my right side. Think they got 1 egg from the left side & the other 8 from the right. Think my left side is asleep with all the endo probs! 
I'm ringing them this morn to find out how many have fertilised....     so its a nervous wait this morning, I've got butterflies thinking about it!

Lil - how are you sweetie? Give us a wee update as soon as you can hunni, been thinking of you! 
Are you waiting to find out about fertilisation this morn too? God I'm a bag of nerves! 

lisa - I'm not too bad this morning thanks, jst feel a bit tender & it hurts if I sneeze. I'll feel better emotionally once I know how many of the 9 have fertilised ...come on wee eggies & swimmers....do your business!!! How's you anyway?

Junnie - thats brill that your EC is on Thurs! You'll be fine hunni. You'll not remember too much about the actual process, the sedation is good, you'll prob just feel tired afterwards & maybe a bit crampy. If your ET is gonna be Sat. then thats right time wise. My EC was yest & all being well my ET will be tomorrow afternoon. Good Luck for EC   

Tracy - cheers luv for all the   vibes yesterday, keep them coming as they're obviously working for me! How you doing today? Remember PMA all the way  

I'm away for a very lazy day of TV & sofa in my PJ's so hiya to everyone else 

Mrs R xx


----------



## Junnie (May 17, 2008)

Hiya Mrs R cycle bud...

Im glad your feeling ok!! so me and you are only a few days off from eacother now 

Good luck today heres hoping they all fertilized


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

cheers Junnie, yip only a few dys between us. Lil should be the same too if her EC went ahead as planned yesterday. I'm looking forward to an update from her.
You feeling ok about your EC? Honestly its fine. Sending you lots of     for nice eggs on Thursday!!!!
I'm sooooooo nervous about phoning, feel physically sick thinking about it!
Please let there be good news


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

soory folks, its me again, dont mean to be hogging the board 

Just phoned GRI for an update & Of the 9 eggs, only 6 were suitable for injecting for ICSI  & from that 6, we've got 5 that have fertilised.

I was sooo hoping we'd have a bit more to work with this time but we're not that much better off. I have to say I'm a little disappointed 
Last time we got 6 eggs, all 6 were injected, 4 fertilised, 2 put back & the other 2 couldnt be frozen. I'm fearing I might get 2 put back but yet again have none for freezing 

My DH says its good & I've to get my chin up, it only takes 1......I know this but cant help feeling a bit down about it! He says I need to 'Keep the Faith'  
I'm sure my positivity will be back, its jst temporarily AWOL

sorry for the 'me' post

Mrs R xx


----------



## LIL41 (Sep 15, 2007)

Hello Mrs Kizzy, so pleased to hear that the







all went well (apart from the squirts - Mrs R that's just the perfect way to describe them). Hope you and DH feel better really soon and have a fabby honeymoon. Roll on your next AF and then you can get started with tx again. 

Well I certainly had the squirts yesterday morning, not unexpected tho. Saturday night trigger was a piece of cake in the end, all that worrying for nothing - no hesitation, no bottling out, straight in like a knife thru butter. You can imagine how pleased with myself I was after that. DH says next time I can do them all myself, but I reminded him we won't need a next time (after I







him of course)! EC went fine yesterday, Dr Low is lovely. No pain until about 4pm yesterday, but compared to the pain I had last time (which started about an hour after EC) I'm certainly not complaining. Got 12 eggs, 1 less than last time, but and joy of joys 10 have fertilsed. So I'm living proof that no 2 cycles are the same, even though I was on the same meds I've had a much better response this time. ET is tomorrow at 10.45 and after that it's the long wait.

Mrs R you and I are going to have to keep each other sane this week and next week Junni can join us and we'll all be  together. I've got everything crossed for a good outcome for your eggies too. Hope there were plenty of







last night in the lab. How are you feeling today, not too sore I hope? Don't know about you but I kept nodding off yesterday and ended up in bed at 9pm.

Junni, great news about EC on Thur and ET on Sat is the normal time limit. Here's another we follie dance to help those eggies along







Will be sending you lots of        .

Tracy, how you doing today hun? Mrs R is right every treatment is different so don't be so down on yourself, you've got to stay strong and focus on those we embies snuggling in. Just take one day at a time and don't think too far ahead. 

Thanks to everyone for all your good wishes, couldn't do this without you lot. Sorry I was so long coming on to tell you the news but I didn't want to tempt fate by coming on too soon.

Lots of 

Lil xxx


----------



## LIL41 (Sep 15, 2007)

Hey Mrs R, just read your post (we must've pressed the button at the same time).  Don't you go   yourself up about your results, you've done great.  5 is a great number - I only had 4 last time, 2 went back and 1 was good enough to freeze, so it's certainly not over by a long way yet, besides it only takes 1.  Keep your chin up hun cos you're gonna need all you strength for the next 2 weeks.


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

hey Lil - thats fab news hunni! 10 fertilised is great  when you get 2 put back you'll hopefully have lots of frosties!! You'll not need them this time cos its gonna work but it'll be good to have them for the future 
I'm still feeling totally whacked, I'd a few hrs kip yesterday afternoon & was then in bed at 9.30pm last night. Feel exhausted today so I'm having a very lazy day today.

I know that having 5 fertilised out of 9 is good but I was just wanting it to be a bit more  I'm getting my PMA back now though (honest).
My ET is at 2.15pm tomorrow so you'll be PUPO before me! I'll be thinking of you in the morning though. Bring on the insanity of the next 2weeks 

Mrs R xx


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

Lil fab news honey I am so pleased for you    

Mrs R, get that PMA back sweetie, if you remember I only got 2 eggs and     on the recovery table I was devestated, then the next day they said the two had fertilised and DH    and look at me now 33 weeks, I never thought with such a bad response it would have worked for me.      

Hello to everyone else and tons of    for these PUPO girls and the girls about to get EC.

Oh and last day at work go on 5 weeks leave then mat leave kicks in yeeeeeeeha.

Katrina


----------



## LIL41 (Sep 15, 2007)

Hey Mrs R that's the spirit, have some more        from me. Neither of us will need frosties cos it's gonna work for us both. Will be saying my  for both of us tonight. My only problem today is a little bit pain and a lot of food, can't get enough of it (and it's not that healthy either). Will need to look something healthy out for dinner, aye right. Hang in there. 

Katrina, 33 weeks good grief. I remember how upset you were with your results from collection (I was on my 2WW at the time). You're truly an inspiration to us all. Have you checked to see if you can get an earlier echo appt? Enjoy your last day at work hun, must be a wonderful feeling.  

Lil xxxxx


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

ok girls I've had my telling off.....my radar is out for my PMA & I think I can see it in the distance! 

Katrina - not long left hunni, enjoy the time off before jnr arrives,   to you & the little 'un

Lil- good luck for tomorrow   

Mrs R xx


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Mrs R, thats fab!!!! My last go i had 6 eggs and too!!! Good luck for et, bring on the 2ww!!!! Im doing good, just finished nights today so also having a lazy day, got my duvet downstairs and still have my pj's on 

Lil, Thats fab news!!!!! Its all go just now!! Thats great that you weren't too sore, i was really sore at night, couldn't stand up straight, didnt help that dh kept making me laugh!!  Good luck for et!!! You will be PUPO before you know it!!

Hello to everyone else, how is everyone? 

Welli got my af at the weeknd, so it looks like ill be d/r 30th July all going well, which is great cos im off on my Hols!! Not going anywhere though 

Love Lisa xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Junnie (May 17, 2008)

Ok i just gave myself the Trigger shot.. its in and i did it all by myself 

All though i feel kinda sicky i can feel it in me if that makes sense.. kinda crampy


----------



## Tracyxx (Jul 27, 2007)

_Hi Girls,

Just a quick update from me, i couldn't resist so i tested today and as suspected it was a....... .

I know i'm still only 11dpt/13dpo so i could still get a BFP in a few days but it was one of those First Response "Early" tests i used which can give you results 5 days before you period is due and i'm due in 2 days (Friday) so realistically i think its going to be another BFN for me this cycle, but as they say it's not over until the fat lady sings so i will keep you updated!!

Tracyxx _


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

I'm feeling better this morning about things & now just positively focusing on getting those embies back this afternoon, hope they put in some pritt stick or evostick glue while they're in there 

junnie - well done with the booster jab! soon be your turn hunni 

lil - you all set to be reunited? all the best luv, sticky dust comin at you.... 

tracy - aww babes, here's hoping that it is too early eh, more   &   for you. Dont give up hope yet, its still a wee bit away til your official outcome date so things may change   

luv to every1
Mrs R xx


----------



## Junnie (May 17, 2008)

Mrs R... good Luck today I will be thinking of you  and giving you some sticky thoughts!    

Lil - To my second Cycle buddy im sending some sticky thoughts to you too!!


----------



## smeghead (Jul 2, 2007)

Hi everyone haven't written for ages but keeping myself updated with all ur progress.

Junnie - Good luck for ET, sending lots of  to you.

Mrs R - Good luck for your ET, also sending you lots of 

Tracy - Hoping that you tested to early, 

Lisa - 30th July will be here before you know it, and you can start DR

Lil41 - Sending you lots of  and good luck for your ET

Heres hoping we get lots of Scottish  , and hoping you guys don't go to stircrazy on your  

Well what can I say about us, haven't been around lately cause feeling all hope is lost.  Had my bloods taken to check FSH, LH (and because I work in the hospital checked the results, shouldn't have  )  the results don't look good at all and now feel like review appointment in 4 weeks is just a waste of time , just don't know what to do next.

Love Lou x


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Hey Lou, 

 , they might be ok with you at the review appt, when do you have it? Could you get repeat bloods taken by then? To se if have they improved.

Love Lisa xxx


----------



## smeghead (Jul 2, 2007)

Hey Lisa, my review appointment is not till 15th July, would I have to see someone at the ACU to ask for more bloods to be done or could I go to my practice nurse.

Lou x


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Lou, 

I know i shouldn't but i just got someone to take mine at work and sent them off, then checked on the computer to get the results, i always find it hard to get the pratice nurse at the last minute. 

Can someone at work take them, think its a yellow tube, put on the slip for fsh, lh and e2 i think, in the bit that says other tests.

Lisa xxx


----------



## smeghead (Jul 2, 2007)

Thanks lisa, I will do that at work.

Lou x


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Thats ok Lou, hope they are better next time!! Good luck for your appt    

Love Lisa xxxxxxxxx


----------



## LIL41 (Sep 15, 2007)

Mrs R, right back at ya with the sticky dust . Hope you're now safely reunited with you embies. Now it's the big wait. Keep the evostick handy for us both. 

Junni, well done on the trigger. Everything's brewing away now and hopefully you'll get lot of nice eggies tomorrow. Will be thinking about you all day and sending you lots of       . Let us know how you get on when you're ready hun. Will be  too.  

Tracy, please stay away from the peesticks, you know it's far too early. I'll be sending the       round to your place in force.  

Lou, sorry you're feeling so down hun. Like Tracy says though, it's not all over til the fat lady sings. I remember feeling exactly the same back in Jan, but after my review I felt so much better. Wait and see how things go then. I know 4 weeks is a long time, but it'll be here before you know it. Hang in there.  

Lisa, glad to hear AF turned up. You'll be on the big countdown now til the end of July. More holidays!!!!!!!!! 

Well, as for me I'm now officially PUPO. We had some fab results - 2 went back and we've got 4 frosties. I didn't ask about how many cells or what quality they are, I'm just so glad to have them back. I can't believe myself how things have gone this cycle. There's life in this old dog yet. Dr Low is such a sweetie, as are the rest of the staff at the Nuffield, can't thank them enough for getting us this far. So it's wait and see now for the next 2 weeks. Hope my nerve holds out, but at the moment it all feels good.

Lots of 

Lil xxxxx


----------



## Junnie (May 17, 2008)

Um can anyone tell me what the best hotel to stay in Near Ninewells is?? I need to go up there on friday night for my ET on saturday


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

Just a quick update from me......

2 embies are now onboard!!!!!  1 graded 8/10 & the other 7/10 (both 4 cells)
Unfortunately no frosties 
So thats me on my 2ww......outcome date is 2nd July (day after DH's b'day so here's hoping for the best pressie ever!!)
      

Lil- fab news luv that everything went well with your ET today  Sticky dust all round eh  Also good that you've got some frosties up your sleeve but I'm 100% confident you'll not be needing them. Hope you're taking it easy now. Whens your official outcome date? Is it the 2nd as well? Roll on the next 2wks, so glad we're sharing this together!!!  

Junnie - lots of   for EC tomorrow, I'm looking forward to reading all about your batch of eggies!

I'm away for a relaxing night watching the footie, sorry for no other personals but luv to you all  

luv Mrs R xx


----------



## saze1982 (Jan 30, 2007)

Junnie said:


> Um can anyone tell me what the best hotel to stay in Near Ninewells is?? I need to go up there on friday night for my ET on saturday


Hey Junnie The invercarse is the closest to Ninewells and it's very nice just not sure how expensive it is tho! Apex, Swallow etc are all nice I think you get good deal with Apex if you have the car I would stay in the Apex!!


----------



## Junnie (May 17, 2008)

Thanks.. im about to leave for NW... its 5am im scared and starting to feel a bit sick!!

well i wont have a car on the Friday that im going up forET (if i go up  ) DH cant go with me for ET has to work soooooo i just need stay somewhere and then sat afternoon hes picking me up after ET...

Again if it all happens im holding off booking anywhere till i know for sure!


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Good Luck Junnie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Lil, Congrats on being PUPO!!!!!! 

Mrs R, Congrats on being PUPO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Love Lisa xxxxxxxx


----------



## LIL41 (Sep 15, 2007)

Hey Mrs R, welcome to the  club. Glad everything went well yesterday and so pleased you've got your PMA back (you and I are gonna need it). Test day for me is 1st July, originally she had 4th July but when I questioned it she realised she was counting from collection day and not trigger day. I did the same as you last night, just vegetated in front of the TV. I'm reading a really good book, but after about an hour my eyes start struggling to say open, so that's when it's movie time (daytime telly is too much to bear for me). I'm back at work on Monday, although I'd like to stay off and watch more movies, etc, I'd drive myself more insane so it's back to the grind. Got a good boss, supervisor and colleague who'll help me through. Only the bare minimum know about our situation (and that doesn't include any friends or family) so I'm currently writing a list of 'excuses' for not drinking, etc over the next few weeks - any tips?

Junni, I know you've probably left but I've got everything crossed for a good collection and transfer for you. It's a pity DH can be there for transfer, but I'm sure he'll be there with you in soul. You come back on when your good and ready to tell us how it all went. Sending you lots of  and .

Lots of  and                   

Lil xxxxxxx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Well done Mrs R and Lil on being PUPO!!!      

Good luck Junnie  

Tracey - whens your test day its soon isnt it?   

Well looks like I am staying where I am at work - which I dont mind.
Getting promoted as two departments are being merged into one.

Suppose its for best as if 3rd ivf works I'll get lots of matenity pay and leave!!  

Good luck to you all I'll be joining you soon xx


----------



## LIL41 (Sep 15, 2007)

Kizzy,   on the promotion.  Like you say the extra dosh for maternity time will come in really handy    Do you know when you're starting treatment yet?


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

hey everyone 

Feeling good today, all the soreness from EC has gone now so I'm back to normal (  ) 
Trying to stary occupied but not too busy if thats poss!!

Junnie - your EC is prob all over so I hope you got some good quality eggs & you're now resting up. Looking forward to an update when you feel up to it! 

lisa - cheers hunni! how are you?

Lil - I'm ok so far  I think  I forgot how damn messy the progesterone pessaries are , you using them to? Needs must I suppose! I was thinking my test date shouldve been 1st july but when I questioned it she said no, appointment for outcome is 2nd july, I get bloods taken & they then phone you with results that afernoon. I hope I get that far, last time I got to day before testing when   showed up so hopefully I'll get all the way this time  I was really tired last night, fell asleep about 9.30pm & even missed Big Bro  so I'll need to make sure I see it tonight! I'm trying to go about my usual day to day stuff but take it easy at the same time, I'd imagine I'll be having a few lazy days infront of TV & on the PC. You doing any special rituals on the 2ww like brazil nuts, pineapple etc? I've not started anything like that other than my usual water guzzling   Hope you're not planning on working too hard when you go back on Mon!  We've only told my mum & DH's mum, both dad's are in the dark as are all our friends & other family. DH has had to tell selected folk at work so really my only chance to mention TX is on here. I'm with you on excuses for not drinking.....we've got a 1st b'day party tomorrow & then a 60th next week so I'm thinking up ideas as well. I can usually blame my kidney cos everyone knows about the probs I had with it so I can prob say I've got a kidney checkup & I'm keeping it pure & alcohol free. Other than that I used the old antibiotic/painkiller excuse & the I'm driving early in morning excuse. I'm sure you'll think of something plausable.

Kizzy - WELL DONE YOU    promotion is fab & it'll work out perfectly with mat leave etc when your next TX works!!! 

tracy - thinking of you lots luv, keep the faith   

where is all the other SG's? its spookily quiet on here 

luv Mrs R xx


----------



## Junnie (May 17, 2008)

Hi i just got back a wee bit dazed and confused took them an hour to do my EC i had a lot of follies..  sadly though only 9 eggies  I guess i expected more.. with tehre being so many follies 

Anyway off to clear my head and my tears.. there have been a lot of tears today!


----------



## weenster (Jan 13, 2008)

Hello Girlies,

Just a quickie to say good luck for all those who're PUPO!!  Junnie, 9's a good number, I only had 4!  You should be well chuffed.  Take it easy this afternoon - is it et on Sat then?  Did you get your hotel booked?

Catch up properly later!

Weenster x


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

hey Junnie....come on you, did you not see all the posts for me when I was moaning about my 9eggs?
From what everyone says its definitely quality & not quantity that counts!
So get those tears dried up, get comfy & have a nice relaxing night.
Do you need to ring tomorrow to find out about fertilisation? wishing you lots of fertilising vibes          

chin up hunni
Mrs R xx


----------



## Tracyxx (Jul 27, 2007)

_Good Afternoon Girls.............. 

Just wanted to come on and say a massive "Thankyou" for all your great messages of support, i havn't tested again since wednesday and have decided not to test again until the witch shows up or until my OTD whichever comes first, but the witch is due tomorrow and i have all the usual PMT symptoms now so i am not holding my breath. I'm sorry for not posting much but i am trying to stay away from the board as much as i can just now as i find my days are passing much faster when i am not thinking about it 24/7, but i will be on to keep you updated.

Thanks again for all your support  
Tracyxx_


----------



## LIL41 (Sep 15, 2007)

Junni, well done on the 9 eggies. We all expect more than we actually get, I had loads more follies that eggs. There will always be a few too bit to use and a few too small. 9's a great number. Saying lots of  for good fertilisation, but as the girls always say it's definitely about quality, not quantity. You're doing great hun, so dry those tears and hang in there. Hormones have a hell of a lot to answer for.     

Tracy, you come on and talk to us when you want, we'll always be here for you when you need us. Glad to hear you're gonna wait til OTD (which I'm sure will be here long before any AF).  

Mrs R, feeling good too, just lying on the couch watchin some crappy movies and reading books. I've decided on no rituals this time, no pineapple juice, no brazil nuts, just trying to eat kinda healthy and drink loads of fluids. Still a bit sore but no need for painkillers and those pessaries, yuk, not enjoying that process again, but it's a small price to pay.


----------



## saze1982 (Jan 30, 2007)

I'm really sorry I have been neglecting you all but I am reading everyday - I apologise for the me post but I'm awful down this week can't shake it!! 

1.  Tomorrow was suppose to be my graduation day but due to ill health I was withdrawn from my nursing course so now that this day has approached I'm very sad!!!  

2. Hating work it's very cliquey just now and cause I'm not into talking about ppl behind their back I'm not in the "IN" Crowd! We also have a new Charge nurse and I am finding her very intimidating! 

3. ALL my best friends are PG not even exagerating ALL 7 of them are PG they range from 6 weeks to 6 months!!! Why not me?? They are all going to the AquaNatal and Natal Yoga together feeling soooooooo lonely    

4. Have never heard from the Trainee Dental Nurses course that has been 2 weeks since closing date! 

5. I am at this moment in time petrified to go through another FET incase it fails I just don't think I can cope with another failure!!!!! 



I am thinking about you all the time 

sarah xxxxx


----------



## Junnie (May 17, 2008)

Well got my call... only 4 eggs     Which is under what they expected.

I asked why... She said immature eggs.. I said So really i should have waited for EC? She said well one more day or so may have helped

SOOOO angry and sad.. the clinic was in sucha rush to get me in there as they are closed on a sunday that they rushed it.. Damnit!!

I mean my last scan on monday the biggest follie i had was 16mm.. 

I feel like such a failure especially when she said it was MY eggs fault!

and DH just said to me this morning "Told  you i make good sperm" If looks could kill............     


So my ET is tomorrow at 9:30 if they survive.


----------



## LIL41 (Sep 15, 2007)

Sarah, me posts are always allowed on here. I'm so sorry you're having such a crap time. Believe me we all get them, all the s**t stuff always seems to happen at the same time, but how we deal with them makes us who we are. The world's not against you hun - so what if you're not in with the 'IN' crowd, who would want to be if all they've got to do with themselves is talk about friends and colleagues behind their backs - do you really want to be with people like that? As for your course, I'm sure that 2 weeks is not long enough for them to wade through all the applications they got if they set a closing date. They'll be in touch, just you wait and see. Waiting on your next tx is tough when you've had failed attempts before, but these failures don't make you a failure - it's mother nature hun not you who's not been playing the game up til now. You've got to get your PMA back. You're better than those at your work, you'll make a great Dental Nurse and you'll make a fab Mum. Your time will come, but you just have to be patient and positive. It's the hardest thing in the world to be positive when you're so low, but it's in there somewhere, you've just got to find it, grab hold of it and make it start working again. Sending you lots of       

Junni, do you mean 4 have fertilised, but that's 4 for the clinic to choose from to put back. Hun you need to stop being so down on yourself. More is not necessarily better, it's the quality that's important. Maybe the clinic were in a hurry, but as it's your first attempt maybe they didn't want to run the risk of you having too many and putting you at risk of OHSS, now that would be worse. All the way through my treatment the clinic has emphasised that they're not looking for huge numbers, or considering freezing, they just want to have good embies to put back (anything else is a huge bonus). You have to concentrate on the 4 lovely embies you do have and be positive about them going back and snuggling in. DH's never really know what to say in these situations. Don't be too hard on him, you need him just now and he's probably in as much emotional turmoil as you just now. Stay strong and focus on those embies going back tomorrow.        

Mrs R, how you doing this morning? I managed to get up at a respectable hour and shower, but that's about as far as I've got. Think a short trip to the shops for some basic supplies (and chocolate) will be on the cards this morning. Thinking about making some soup too. I was frozen most of the day yesterday with being so sedentary, so I feel the need to move about a bit today. Oh, nearly forgot, I managed to put a washing on too. How good am I, eh? 

Lots of 

Lil xxx


----------



## Red Admiral (May 15, 2006)

Hello everyone,

just a short post from me to say well done MrsR and Lil on being PUPO.  Junni it will be your turn next, 4 is a really good number. It only takes one.   When we went to ninewells we stayed at the swallow, i wouldn't recommend it at all, our room stunk of cigarette smoke and it wasn't very clean.  It wasn't that it was that cheap either.  I would have complained but DP was up to high doe about providing a sample so I pretended it wasn't that bad as I didn't want him high tailing it home and refusing to go back to ninewells at the critical point we were at 

Sarah-   

Tracey        

Weenster - glad your 12 week scan went so well 

Kizzy- congratulations on your wedding, heres hoping your BFP will follow shortly 

Anyway need to rush as we are away up north for a long weekend, I am so looking forward to it as our house is in chaos but hopefully all renovations are going to be complete by the end of next week and then I only have 2 weeks left at work 

Sorry for being so rubbish at personals

best wishes

Red


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

hey junnie...that was a bit like me hunni, from my 9 eggs only 6 could be used cos the other 3 weren't mature enough. Then from that 6, 5 fertilised normally. As you know I got 2 back but the other 3 weren't good enough grade to freeze. All you need is for 1 of your 4 to stick  
I'm sure you're 4 wee embies are dividing away as I type & looking forward to being reunited with you tomorrow. I'm 100% confident that those 4 will do great you'll be PUPO by tomorrow morning! 

looking forward to reading that you're PUPO & on your 2ww with me & Lil
take care xxxx

Tracy - how are you today? Fingers crossed there's still no sign of    

Lil - last night I fell asleep at 9pm & the phone woke me up at 10pm .......then that was me wideawake til nearly 2am  could not get back to sleep!!! Head was totally buzzing with a million & one thoughts!!! Had a bit of a lie-in today to make up for it!  o I'm still hovering about in my PJ's the now!!  A wee trip to morrison's is on the cards for this aft + I need to hand a letter into my GP so I shall need to get my backside into gear today!! Going to our friends daughters 1st B'day party later.....so I'll be surrounded by bubbas!! Hope some of their baby magic brushes off on me! Hope your soup is scrummy! I've not been domestictaed at all this week & have no intentions either, may put a wash on tomorrow & get DH to help me hang it out. Make sure you get lots of wee rest breaks today    

hey sarah- not heard from you for ages, sorry you're having a rough time jst now. Try & keep your chin up, I'm sure there will be brighter & happier days ahead for you.  Could you maybe do something nice tonight with DH so you're not thinking of what might've been?? Go out for dinner & a few vino's......vino always helps  Keep your eye out for any jobs advertised elsewhere cos you spend too long at your work to not be enjoying it + you never know those dental folk could still be pondering the applications so dont give up on that jst yet . I know how you feel about all your friends being preg......last summer I too was literally surrounded by preg folk......my best friend, 2 ex-work colleagues that I saw regularly, my 2 cousins, my aunt, my neighbour, DH's best friends wife, DH's cousin & even my hairdresser......now we're surrounded by all the babies. Off to the start of the 1st b'day parties tonight.....jst need to put on a brave face, grin & bare it eh, I'm sure our time will come sweetie. In terms of your next FET, take time out & I'm sure you & DH will instinctively know when the times right to go again! Thinking of you & sending you lots of      

weenster - how you doing, how you been keeping?  

Red - Enjoy your weekend up north! 

 and   to everyone

Mrs R xx


----------



## Tracyxx (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi Girls,

Well i already knew in my heart it was all over for me but the witch showed up last night to confirm it     

We don't really know what our next move will be but i just wanted to thank you all for being so supportive during my 2ww  

Lil & Mrs R i am praying for both that this will be your time, lets see those ...........      

Tracyxx


----------



## Junnie (May 17, 2008)

I am offically PUPO!!!   


out of 4 eggs 2 put back in... no frosties... (one didnt divide the other they said wouldnt survive)


PLEASE stick wee embies mommy loves you very much oxoxoxoxoox


----------



## smeghead (Jul 2, 2007)

Hi everyone

Tracy - So sorry to hear about your  , sending you are your DH lots of    

Come on Lil, Mrs R and Junnie sending you lots of    and  we want to see some  

Saze - My  that you still hear about your Dental training,  I too am thinking about applying for a new job as I think a fresh start is in order.

Well just finished washing the car, and taken the pooch for a walk, now away too look at new cars.

Love Lou x


----------



## LIL41 (Sep 15, 2007)

Tracy, I'm so sorry AF has turned up.  Sending you and yours lots of      .  Remember you've still got 6 lovely embies waiting.  Take some time out just now and don't rush any decisions.  You know we're here whenever you need us.        

Junni,   on being PUPO and welcome to the insanity of the  .  All I can suggest is try to stay relaxed, be positive and don't over-analyse everthing - remember our bodies have been shot full of all sorts of drugs and we all react differently.  When's test day?        

Hey Lou, good luck with the new car hunt.

Lil xxxxx


----------



## Junnie (May 17, 2008)

July 8th for me!


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

good luck to PUPO ladies   

Sorry Tracey hun, take care sweetie   

hello everyone else  

I will be starting tx soon - AF is due in two weeks time so d/r will start end of July, so EC ET will be about end of Aug for me  

Quite scared cos its last go   but trying not to think about it !!!


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

Hello ladies just want to send tons of        to the PUPO girls, Mrs R, Lil and Junnie.

Tracy, sorry to read your news hon   

Sarah   to those work colleagues, I hate gossips in the workplace, you spend so much time at work and just dont need to feel bad when you are there. hope you hear soon about the dental nurse job    

Hope everyone is well and having a good weekend altho the weather is pretty rubbish.

Katrina


----------



## sashabasha (Apr 18, 2008)

Hi there, 
Just wanted to introduce myself. 
I'm Tracy and have been TTC for 3yrs, had all investigations and put into the unexplained category 
On may the 20th had a natural BFP, so my appt for the fertility clinic got cancelled, however I miscarried on the 27th of may (was 5wks+3). AF has still not arrived although it's only been 4 weeks since my initial bleed   we couldnt get our original appointment back so we have to wait another 8 weeks to speak to the consultant, though the midwife has said we would most probably just be referred to the GRI next.....which means waiting again!
I am very grateful for my BFP but now left wondering was it a fluke and i'm back to square one, all we seem to do is wait, it's so frustrating   
I'm not having a good week but hopefully i'll be in a better frame of mind the next time I post .

       to you all


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

hey girlies......how are we all?

hope you've all had a nice weekend!
I've had a lovely relaxing time, watched so much TV I think my eyes might now be square 
I'm so far surviving the insanity  of my 2ww, Not any symptoms of anything other than sore boobs which is prob the cyclogst pessaries ....god they're sooooo messy! 
I've been living in my PJ's all weekend, they're like my 2nd skin at the moment  

Watching spain v italy tonight....should provide some eye candy eh girls? 

sasha - welcome ....so sorry to read about your m/c  must be so heartbreaking luv after trying for so long, try & stay positive hunni  Hopefully you'll not need to wait to long to get seen at GRI...fingers crossed eh! This site has been a god send prior to, during & after TX so I'm sure you'll luv it on here.

Katrina - thanks for  ......keep it coming! Sending you & bump lots of   &  

kizzy - wow fab news you're gonna be back on board! Here's hoping your AF behaves so everything goes to plan, this is gonna be your turn! 

Lil - how you doing? how you feeling? My boobies hurt , bloomin' pessaries!! what you been up to over the weekend? Looking forward to work tomorrow? Dont you be working too hard Mrs!! 

Lou - luvin' the sticky vibes, cheers!!! How did the car hunting go? what kind you after?

Junnie - hey PUPO girl ...pleased to read you've got 2 lil embies safely back onbaord!! How you feeling? Hope you're taking things easy!! 

Tracy - aww luv I'm so gutted for you  I really am so sorry. Spend lots of time with your OH, I found lots of crying & hugs helped no end. Hope you're bearing up & the nasty   isnt treating you too bad. Hear from you again when you're feeling up to it 

lots of luv Mrs R xx


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Hello,

Hi girls back form my Holiday today.  Have been thinking of everyone and missed you all so much   
Will take me a while to catch up but will do so and back with news and personals.

Had a fabi time,

Lv
Bev


----------



## LIL41 (Sep 15, 2007)

My God what a miserable day it is outside. Sorry I've not been on for a couple of days. PMA has taken a bit of a knock and walked out at the weekend (yet another friend is pregnant and now I've got a touch of neuralgia). Other than that I don't feel anything really - no sore boobs, no aches or cramps, no spotting, NADA. Have been crying at the drop of a hat mind you, but that's me all over.

Tracy, how are you doing? I know this is such a crap time for you just now, but you've still got another shot at FET. Take some time to heal and go for it again when your 100% ready. Sending you lots of 

Mrs R, has the insanity started yet or are you still coping? I'm not going  or anything yet, I just don't feel anything anymore. Didn't make it back to work yesterday, but I'm aiming for tomorrow (that'll certainly bring me back down to earth with a bump). Have you managed to get out of your PJs yet or are you waiting until Euro 2008 is over.  

Junni, how's the 2WW going for you hun? Hope DH is doing all the running around and looking after you. Mine tries but he's not very domesticated. Dropped the kitchen debris for the compost bin all over the kitchen floor yesterday. I couldn't doing anything for laughing at him on all fours tryng to pick it all up. I had to mop the floor myself as watching his efforts was just too much to take. Still he tries (or should I say he's trying). 

Bev, how was your hols? I really hope you had a fantastic time relaxing, sunning yourself and drinking loads of non-alcholic cocktails. Back to the grind now, eh.  

Lots of 

Lil xxx


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

hey where's everyone hiding? 
Is there a secret Scottish Girls Carribbean Convention that you're all off too??    

Bev - you back feeling all relaxed & refreshed from your hols? Have a good time? Hows bump? Hope you can catch up with all the posts!

Lil - I'm going through the various scenarios of next week......DH is trying to decide what days to take off work so I'm saying "well if it works you'll need to have next wed off cos I've got bloods then the phonecall that afternoon" but "if its not going to work &   shows up over the weekend or early next week then having wed. off is a waste of a day" + I would maybe rather have him here if   showed Mon or Tues but we'll not know that will we??  Ucch I dont know, I just wish it was this time next week!!!! Plus its DH's b'day on Tues next week - I'm soooo hoping he doesnt have a really miserbale b'day. Oh & the other thing is we've got our friends wedding next Friday so he's off work then for that, I'm imagining the scenario of me driving to & from the wedding & drinking lemonade all night cos I've had the best news ever & then 2mins later I'm imagining me having a rotten time cos I'm in agony at wedding with the AF from hell................am I coping with the 2ww       ?......you tell me     
I've no symptoms of anything other than really sore boobs which the cyclogest done last time, if only there was a sneaky wee indication of something eh! 
PJ's are always close at hand (I am changing them though!), had to go up to the in-laws last night so was out them for a wee while but right now I'm back in them 
Hope the nxt week passes quickly for us!   

Junnie - hope you've kept away from those peesticks  or else  . 
How you doing? How you feeling? 

luv to all the other girlies

Mrs R xx


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Hey Mrs R, im sipping a cocktail right now!!!  How are you, i have just gotten out of my pj's now and put on tackies!! is there any difference? Not long until you test!!!! You will be drinking lemonade at the wedding next week!!          

Love Lisa xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

Lisa - as the song says "I think I'm goning slightly mad"     nah, I'm just about hanging together! Think this 2ww has been harder because my mum is away on hols & usually I'd be doing stuff with her during the week so that would prob keep me occupied a bit. I've got too much time to ponder things! DH's mum is also away so it means with both mums being off on hols theres literally no-one else about to discuss TX with other than DH.....think I'm driving him insane the poor soul    
test date is 8dys away & counting.......wish I was Mystic Meg 
Trackies are equally as comfy but not as cosy!
I'm got on my red Snoopy PJ's & my dressing gown, I'm going round to the wee butchers later so I'll need to wean myself away from them 

So hope you're right about the lemonade   

so what you been up to luv?


----------



## Junnie (May 17, 2008)

well the fact im waiting 16 days.. post ET to test its killing me might as well make it 30!

Yeah im looking for a symptom.. part or me thinks im getting OHSS.. i have a SORE back... bloated.. etc I also have a sore throat! ( i know not part of OHSS)

Is there something they can test to see if you have it?

So im eating soup.. watching TV.. and setting the world to right!

I feel like im in jail checking off how many days all i need is a silver cup

Eating brazil nuts covered in chocolate and drinking my pineapple juice!... Oh and Water water water!

Hope everyone else is well!


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Mrs R, im doing nothing today, yesterday done all the house cleaning and shopping, then tomo going out with a friend for lunch  and a bit of shoping, at the weekend also going out again with a couple of friends as its the Blues weekend here, so loads going on in the town

Junnie, drink plenty of water, you need about 3L a day , if it gets worse give the clinic a phone           

Love Lisa xxxxxxxx


----------



## saze1982 (Jan 30, 2007)

Lisa - Can I have one of your famous AF dances please it was suppose to turn up on Friday but no sign!!   as soon as it has I can phone up and see when I can got for another FET !! 

How are you all? I am thinking about all of you on the 2ww GOOD LUCK!!!!       

sarah x


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

hey everyone,
well I had to go open my mouth about no symptoms yesterday  ....... I dont know whats going on with me today , I'm feeling a wee bit weird today.....sooooo hoping its a combination of the cyclogest & the wee embies snuggling in & not a sign that you know who is on her way         
Woke up & felt quite groggy & have been feeling lightheaded on & off, think I had this last time too so I'm presuming its the cyclogest  Also started getting weird twingey crampy pains around ovary & abdomen (this is 7dpt)....please dont let my body be getting prepared for the onslaught of a hellish AF   ........ 1 week down & hopefully 1 to go!!

Lisa - enjoy your lunch today & i hope you buy something nice at the shops ! I'm hibernating today, weather is miserable !

junnie - I so know how you feel, next wednesday seems like a million years away  I want to go to sleep tonight & wake up next wednesday morning!! How you feeling today? You still guzzling the water?
Hmmm choc brazil nuts....never thought of that one!!  Sticky dust coming at you..  

Lil - how's you cycle bud? Obviously sticky dust for you too 

sarah - sorry your Af is misbehaving, my AF dances are not as famous as Lisa's but I'll send you one anyway....             .......hope it gets her on her way 

its so quite on here, I really am beginning to think you're all sunning yourselves on a beach somewhere!    

missing you all
Mrs R xx


----------



## Junnie (May 17, 2008)

Hey Mrs R.... Well i get a weird feeling everytime i bend over.. get crampy etc...

But im waiting for a sign.. A touch of bleeding (not AF but implantation) would be nice!!

Just looking for that sign


----------



## Aikybeats (Aug 14, 2007)

Hi everyone

Sorry been awol for a bit.  You lot have been busy.  Will try and catch up.

Tracy – was so sorry to read your news hon.

PUPO girls – Lil, Mrs R and Junni – when you all to test

Saze – Was reading your post on 19th June.  No 3 – I know how you feel.  My 3 bestest friends all prounced they were pregnant – everybody keeps asking me “How you feeling about it”.  Obviously I am really pleased for them but WHY NOT ME??  Probably going to be cycle buddies this time.  Maybe even get to meet you in person at Ninewells.  Are you doing natural FET or medicated FET again?

Weenster – glad your scan went well.

Kizzy – will be just about joining you as cycle buddie again

Bev – how you feeling?  21 weeks already!!!!

Hi Lou/Katrina/Sashabasha/Lisa – hope you are all well

Can you please do an AF dance for me as well as Sarah.  Finished my Provera on Saturday but AF still not showed up yet.  As soon as she does, on day two I start down regging and to phone Ninewells to get 1st appointment.

Going away for long weekend this weekend.  We are going to Southerness Caravan Park.  Not very far from us but it’s a wee break.  Looking forward to it.

Hope I’ve not forgotten anybody.  Just wish AF would show her wicked head and I could get started again.

Take care and speak soon.

Love aikybeats xxxxx


----------



## saze1982 (Jan 30, 2007)

Aikybeats - I'm doing medicated FET, I hope they are going to change something cause they have never been intouch since I phoned them with my test results so I don't know what the plan is?!!! That would be good me you and Lisa25!!! 

sarah x


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

aikybeats and Saze - hope we will be cycle buds!!!   

I live near Southerness - its nice there, have a good time  

Mrs R and Junnie - sending you positive thoughts girls!!       

Hello everyone else xx


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

I'm hovering around the house all day driving myself  .....I'm a complete doughball....somebody slap me please!!!!! 

junnie - I'm still lightheaded, bit headachey, slight ovary & abdominal crampyness.......all of which could mean absolutely Sweet F.A. or AF coming or pessary related or the good thing (that I dont want to mention ) see told you I was  

Aiky - here's a wee AF dance luv.....            ....hope it helps  You excited about going again? My OTD is next wed (02/07) so I'ev still another week of this craziness to go. I think I'll survive, dont know if DH can put up with me that long though   Hope you have a fab time at the caravan!

Kizzy - how you liking being a Mrs Is married life good? Thanks for the   &  

xxxx


----------



## Tracyxx (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi Girls,

Can anyone help me out, i have had 2 natural FET's in Feb & June this year, both times i took no drugs at all and both failed. I went for bloods yesterday to confirm my latest BFN and they have just called back to say that my case has went to a review meeting and i have to call for the outcome on Friday but they have decided they want me to have a constructed cycle next time , so when i feel ready i have to arrange to go for a prostap injection.

Can anyone tell me how a constructed FET cycle works?

Kizzy it looks like i will be cycling again in July for my e/t in Aug so we may be buddies again 

Thanks
Tracyxx


----------



## Maizie (Oct 25, 2007)

Hi Everyone,


Mra R you stick in there, I have  good feeling about this go for you    

Its been a wee while but thought I would give you all an update, had my 12 week scan the other day which was amazing, its quite amazing to see two little people on the screen in front of you.

Agin my DH is not here to see them so took my mum which amazed her aswell but DH hasnt seen them since they were 6 weeks old.

Have another scan next week so he will be home to see them then.

Hope everyone else is doing okay

All my love

Maizie xxx


----------



## Tracyxx (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi Girls,

Me again, i went on to the FET thread and got all the info i was after. I knew roughly how it worked but wasn't sure about dates and i wanted a rough timeline, so now i know i will be d/r from around the 4th/5th Aug and my e/t will be the last week in August. I could have went ahead with it in my July cycle but we are toying with the idea of going away for a few days on holiday so i didn't want to be d/r on holiday as i had some nasty side affects when i was d/r the last time .

It looks like there will be quite a few of us cycling in July/Aug with sarah, lisa, aikey, kizzy & myself all cycling so hopefully the scottish girls will have a few more BFP before the summer is over, starting with MrsR, Lil and Junnie who are all going to give us more BFP in the coming weeks .........    

Tracyxx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Be glad to have you as a cycle bud again Tracy             

Mr R - hang in there hun - the 2WW can literally drive you insane   

I love being married - feels different - but still the same as we lived together anyways!  

Getting nervous about ivf#3


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Hey Girls!!

There is quite a few of us tht will be cycle buddies!!!! Woohoo!!! Bring on all the BFP for the Scottish thread!!        

Aiky and Sarah here is a wee dance for you!

[fly]                    [/fly]

How is everyone today?

Love Lisa xxx


----------



## saze1982 (Jan 30, 2007)

Hello Ladies!! Well I know you aren't going to believe me but...................................Lisa25 your dance worked because 20 mins after you posted that my AF arrived coincidence or do Lisa's dances really work ?!!!!     Thank you Lisa       SOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!! I start DRing on the 16th of July wednesday after T in the Park ohhhhhhh have I told you I am going to T in the Park but not camping cause DP said he knew I would be starting tx round about then?!! This is the best I have felt in ages even with AF arriving and having hell on earth AF pains!!! I feel I have something to look forward to I was really unsure about starting but now I know I want to. 

Aiky, Tracey Kizzy and Lisa we are all going to be cycle buddies!!!!!!!!!!! SOOOOOOO HAPPY!!!!  

MrsR - You are doing great so far staying away from the pee sticks and after my experience DO NOT PEE EARLY!! I think the anxiety after testing made it fail !     

Maizie - that is great nes that your mum was able to join in the happiness with you! 

Lil - How you doing? 

Lisa - Are you on a back shift today? I am if you are and I see you in the changing rooms I'm going to give you a big hug lol oh ps. meant to say I was hunting for one of your patients when I was on night shift the other week !!! you'll know the one  

Thank you all for being my support AGAIN!!!!!! xx

sarah x


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Hey Sarah, i know the one you mean, nothing like an early monring jog round NW!!  You are soo lucky to go to T in the Park!! im so jealous!! Im on my holiday just ow, got loads to use up, so thought i would take this week, so glad i did though, the phoned this morning asking if i would do OT this weekend, but im going out on Sat cos its the Blues weekend and will be in no fit state to work on the Sun!! What you working this weekend? Keep meaning to ask you , what is 16 and 19 like to work in, im thinking of going for the jobs done there. 

Woohoo your af came!!! I have still not heard from NW, Anne said she had me down to start in July and i would recieve everything shortly, but still have not had a thing, might email her again.

Lisa xxxx


----------



## saze1982 (Jan 30, 2007)

lisa - phone her because she said to me great I will get your scan appointment out to you but she didn't take my DOB and seemingly lots of sarah clark's on system? so no doubt I'll be phoning her if I haven't got that date through. My FIL will be playing recommend them the band are called Independence really good.  

sarah x


----------



## Junnie (May 17, 2008)

Hey lisa.. Anne is at a AGM meeting today i know a lot of stuff is being mailed out next week for july starters


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Sarah, i gave her my chi, cos there is another girl at the clinic with my name and think she fell preg nat last year cos i got the congrats letter through the door from the clinic on my birthday of all days!!! . Where are they playing?

Junnie, thank you will leave it until next week and see, if i have not heard from them by Thurs i will give her an email, how are you?

lisa xxx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

a wee prayer for us all          

St. David's Infertility Prayer

Thank you, Lord, for all the blessings in my life. Help me to remember them as I face the challenges of infertility. I pray that I can surrender myself into your hands. Let me accept the reality of this situation and have the wisdom and courage to take action where I can. Strengthen my body, mind and spirit to endure the trials of infertility. Keep me ever mindful of the needs of others and grant us your peace. Amen.


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

hey everyone, my insanity continues today........

I'm having waves of pain in abdomen & out towards ovaries, quite intense when it happens then it dissappears for a while! I've been on constant knicker watch all day  . No bleeding or anything. 
I've not got the light headedness today but poss a bit headachey .....boobs killing me 1st thing in the morn when I get out of bed......aaaaggggghhhhh!!! Anyone got a straightjacket handy? 
Still almost another 6dys of this to go , I'll def be needing locked up by next wednesday! 

kizzy - that was such a lovely little   I'll need to remember that one & add it to my list!

sarah - chuffed your Af showed hunni, Lisa's dances seem to do the trick! Def no pee sticks for me....I'm gonna be a good girl 

Tracy - I so hope you're right sweetie.....I'd gladly oblige, cant bring myself to even type those 3 magic letters!!! 

Maizie - good to hear from you & pleased to hear things are good with the bambino's. It'll be lovely for your DH to see them next week too. Good luck for the next scan!

Lil & Junnie ...... how you both tonight? As mad & loopy as moi??  Sticky dust,   &  

hope everyone else has got a nice night planned! 

Mrs R xx


----------



## LIL41 (Sep 15, 2007)

Hey girlies

Sorry not been on for a few days -back at work and shattered. My face (neuralgia) is a bit better, but my nerves are shot. Been slowly going  all week.

Mrs R - me too, me too, me too. Body feels like AF round the corner, but she's not shown up yet. When will this agony end - Tuesday at the latest. I feel OK in myself just can't stay positive about things for long, it's awful. I've almost switched off to things now. I had promised myself I wasn't going to get like this, buy hey-ho................ on we go. Sticky dust right back at ya 

Junnie, hun how's you, surviving OK. Sticky dust for you too  

Maizie, glad to get the update and I'm so pleased that the scan went well. Must put your mind at rest to see your little beanies snuggled up in there. Bet DH can't wait for next week. 

Sarah, yeeha AF's turned up, Lisa's the Dancing Queen. It's a good feeling to have dates in the diary again. 

Kizzy, I remember saying exactly the same thing when DH and I got married - we'd lived together for 10 years before taking the plunge and strangely enough it does feel different, but better, much better. 

Tracy - can I just say that a holiday before your next FET, even if it's only a few days will do you both the world of good. We did that back in April and I felt good and ready for this cycle when it started. Have fun choosing somewhere to go. 

Bev, what about your hols, we've not heard much about them since you got back. You doing OK? It's alwasy a bummer coming back from a break, I usually have the major depression. 

Lisa, how's the hols going, you've certainly got plenty to occupy yourself with. The Blues weekend sound fab, wish I was going.  

Aiky, hope AF turns up soon. Have a fab time at Southerness. I've been for a few long weekends there - always had a laugh. 

Lots of 

Lil xxx


----------



## whippet (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi ladies just back from hols and not caught up yet just wanted to pop on and say hi and been thinking of you all.

Catch up soon

Whippet x


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Hiya Ladies,

I did this marothan of a post last night and then lost it   was so pround of myself.

Mrs R, Lil, Junnie        ladies not too long to go, saying lots of    

Mrs Kizzy I love been married to all 9 years of then, something so special hey 

Hi to Sarah, Lisa ( the hof back!!!!), Aikey, Whippet, Tracy (sorry for your BFN ) Maizie brilliant news on the twinnie, Katrinar hiya,Red hiya, sorry if I have left anyone out.

My holiday was lovely sun, sea and sand and total relaxation.  Just what I needed.  Midwife appointment tomorrow for 22 wk check up, been looking at baby things, all seems so scary, but loving it at the same time too.

Lv
Bev


----------



## saze1982 (Jan 30, 2007)

Hello Ladies, How are you today? I can't believe the scottish girls are being so quiet it's not like us !!!!!!!!!!! 

Zulu I bet you can't wait to see baba on the screen!! 

sarah xx


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Hey Sarah, 

Im around! How are you? Are you off this weekend?

Im just waiting for dh to come form work, then going to nip out and get tea  

Lisa xx


----------



## saze1982 (Jan 30, 2007)

Lisa25 - OFF A WEEKEND??!!!! I don't understand this meaning? You must mean that your charge nurse doesn't put you on every weekend !!!! I swear I don't have a weekend off until t in the park and that's only because I requested it off I'm getting so annoyed.  I have had some more good news today I have been shortlisted for the Trainee Dental Nurses post very happy I phoned personnel today when I was at work to see if the short list had been done and she said there were 170 applicants and it was down to 20 and I AM ONE OF THEM!!    I hope I don't muck it up ! I am keeping quiet about my treatment because if I get it I will either be pregnant or it will have failed but either way I have to give my work 4 weeks notice before I know the outcome of my tx.  My service will continue because it's within NHS! 

sarah x


----------



## LIL41 (Sep 15, 2007)

Sarah, congrats on being shortlisted, that's fantastic news. I told you they had so many applications that's why it was taking them so long to get back to you. You won't muck it up 'cos when you want something as bad as you want this post you'll outshine them all. Any idea when you'll be interviewed? In the meantime focus on T in the Park, forget shifts and charge nurses and treatment.

Where is everyone else, it's so quiet on here just now? I had another  day yesterday, but woke up this morning feeling bit brighter. Waking up at 6am every morning just now - bit of a pain cos I can't get back to sleep. AF still not shown face yet, so that's a bonus I suppose. Also lost 3lb since starting this cycle - not deliberately I might add - must be the lack of alcohol cos I'm still eating the same amount of rubbish in between the healthy stuff. Going shopping this morning (think I'll have a we treat for myself too while I'm at it).

Lots of 

Lil xxx


----------



## Junnie (May 17, 2008)

Just spoke to Ninewells.. they told me they dont give pessaries for the 2nd week of the 2ww wait.. they said that way if the treatment didnt work i should bleed within that week..

GREAT.. Operation Checking knickers (TMI!!! I know!) starts tuesday!


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Howdy Ladies,

Suppose to be cleaning but could not resist coming on and seeing how everyone is doing,

Sarah, well done you on the short list, hey like Lil says you wont mess up the interview, just be your normal confidant wonderful self and you will breeze through it.  

Lil, things looking good then   the 2ww is a real up and down time but not too long to go now, I agree a treat for  youself is defo the answer you deserve it too   

Junnie, yip Im afraid once the pessaries are over its up to nature and yes you will be on 24hr knicker watch, hopeing the witch says away and we have a whole lot of BFP's to celebrate.  But always remembering that we are all here for the BFN's too.

Madwife appointment went well yesterday, everything fine, unfortuantly no scan  so couldnt see babe, have one at 35 weeks coz of my low lying placenta, but I have asked for money for my Birthday in August and am gonna get me a scan in Edinburgh.  Right best I get cleaning, the dust is calling me,

Love to everyone,
Bev


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Thats Fab news Sarah!!! Good luck   , i only have this weekend off cos im on holiday, next weekend is the end of July i think   

Love Lisa xx


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

sorry in advance for a depressing me post thats coming up......

I'm not having a very good today....woke up this morning & felt kinda normal. No pains, no headache no sore boobs ...nothing! Used a cyclogest pessary about 8am & then had a pretty lazy morning. I went to the loo a short while ago & when I wiped there was a small smear of browny stuff  tmi I know, I'm now ****ting it that AF is about to start......Its the opposite now I'm scared to go to the loo incase its there. Why is this so cruel? This is me on 10dpt surely its a bit late for implantation, I'm really beginning to fear the worst   Been crying for past hour & feel so low now
sorry for such a depressing post but feel better for writing all this down

sarah - fab news about being shortlisted

junnie - how are you luv?

Lil - glad you're having a good day today  hope you buy yourself something nice!

luv to everyone else
Mrs R xx


----------



## vickied (Jun 25, 2008)

hi mrs r do not get upset it can still be positive i just read a blog of someones that had the exact same and hers was ok so chin up !!


----------



## donn1 (Jan 17, 2006)

hi to all
was here a few yrs ago and had probs with pcos  now got a 5 yr old son and with new partner am looking into the gcrm and wondered with any had success with them
thanks
chip1


----------



## whippet (Dec 29, 2007)

Mrs R hang in there honey I got the brown stuff at 13 days post transfer and the rest is history   you be the same

whippet x


----------



## LIL41 (Sep 15, 2007)

Mrs R, I know exactly how you're feeling. My post yesterday didn't really convey how I felt (which was basically crapping myself). I went to the loo yesterday afternoon and had some spotting too when I wiped, so my OK day turned into a worrying nightmare. Operation Knicker Watch has been ongoing since Thursday and I've been terrified to go to the loo since then (especially if I have to squeeze in any way - sorry TMI). I know there's nothing we can do about what's going on down there, it's either the beginning of the end or late implantation, who knows, but like you I'm now preparing myself for the worst. Just really need to know now.     

Junnie, you still hanging in there hun? Don't worry too much about the pessaries. I've done loads of research on this site about them. Your HCG triggers your body into thinking it's pg so you should hopefully be making plenty of your own progesterone too.  

Hi Chip1. Don't know if anyone on here used GCRM. I've heard they're getting some good results (they're really into research apparently) but they've not really been going on long enough to produce up to date figures. If you check the HFEA website you can get clinic success rates, but the last time I check GCRM had only produced ongoing pregnancy figures and not live births. Good luck.

Whippet, it's always reassuring to hear other people' success stores. Thanks for posting, it really helps.


----------



## Red Admiral (May 15, 2006)

to MrsR and Lil.  I also wanted to say that I had brown blood late on in the 2ww and was convinced it was all over only to be pleasantly surprised. ( I bleed on and off to about 7 weeks)

Red

ps bleeding seems to be more common with twins   Look on the 2 ww diarys, I read drowned girl and another one who both had bleeding late on and went on to have healthy twins


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

hey everyone, trying to worry & stress less today but to be honest I'm not quite sure how I'm actually feeling.....had some small 'bits of browny stuff' on & off all yesterday & still there a bit this morning but its only when I wipe (tmi I know!). Since I'm using the progesterone pessaries theres a fair bit of white gunky mess afterwards & in amongst that is wee smears of brown. Suppose its good that AF is not in full flow so trying my best to think positive.
One minute I'm thinking it could be good & the next I'm thinking bad stuff so I'm still a bit all over the place.
Only got today & tomorrow left with the pessaries.
Tuesday is a day of nothing for me & then its hosp on Wed morning for bloods to confirm a result.
I could do a hp test but I'm def not gonna.....over the past 4yrs I've only ever had bad news with a hpt so want to hold off til Wed & find out from hosp.
Hopefully AF will stay away.....fingers crossed.

Lil - here's hoping for us both then, sorry you're a nervous wreck too, I've been   like mad & driving my DH insane, 2 dys left for you hunni! You're almost there!! Have you thought about testing yet? Hopefully next week we'll both be typing those 3 magic letters   !!

Whippet - I'm soooooo hoping I'm gonna be following in your footsteps!! Please God   

vickie - trying to keep my chin up, thanks luv 

Red - I'm taking inspiration from all you girls that had the brown stuff too....heres hoping I have the same end result. Thanks Red  

junnie - how you doing pet?

luv to everyone
Mrs R xx


----------



## LIL41 (Sep 15, 2007)

Hey Mrs R - I've got everything crossed for  for us both. These past few days have been the usual nightmare. Doing all the usual stuff to take my mind off it, but it's not working really (still really paranoid about every trip to the loo). On my last 2 transfers I started to spot heavily/bleed before test day, and I'm  hard this time will be different. Like you I don't want to test before my clinic visit, but I'm so scared it will not be a good result. I don't know how I'll cope with drive up there and back.        

Red - thanks for the reassurance hun, it does help.


----------



## Junnie (May 17, 2008)

So... like ive ruined it. I had to mvoe a bunch of heavy **** today talking 50lbs plus. I hate being a chef.. I couldnt ask anyone to do it. My back is so sore.. and my stomach is F*ed. 

Ive blown it im so stupid trying to go to work.


----------



## vickied (Jun 25, 2008)

hi girls i am a mess today i just cried all day so sure it is over and af is here red yesterday morning
and been brown all day and today but af does that with me i am sooooo gutted have to go to hospital tom for test life is soooo unfair !!!!!!


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

I'll be locking this old thread in a few minutes so please save any messages before posting otherwise you may lose them....

N x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

New thread this way......

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=147621.0

N x


----------

